# سفينة نوح عليه السلام..



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اخواني انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى .. امس قرات في احد المواضيع ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر ان سفينة نوح عليه السلام 

استوت على جبل اسمه ....  المعذرة لان الأسم غريب شوي . بينما ذكر القران الكريم انها استوت على جبل اسمه 

الجودي .. انا جبت معاي الدليل على كلامي بالصور  .. وهي صور لأحد المستكشفين ..

اتركم مع الصور










http://www.angelfire.com/nj2/quraish/safinah.html

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الأخ الحبيب Muneer

شكرا لك موضوعك الجميل وسبق لى الرد عليه كثيرا
إسم الجبل المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس هو أرارات

سؤال لو سمحت
كيف عرف العلماء أن هذه السفينه هى سفينه نوح؟

أنتظر ردك وشكرا مقدما

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> الأخ الحبيب Muneer
> 
> شكرا لك موضوعك الجميل وسبق لى الرد عليه كثيرا
> إسم الجبل المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس هو أرارات
> ...




شكراً لك على الرد اولاً عزيزي..

اي علماء تقصد .. انا اقصد علما استكشافيين وليس علما دين اوكيه .. 

كيف عرفوا انها هي سفينة نوح ؟

اسم الجبل موجود في القرآن الكريم وهو نفس اسمه الحالي ..

وبعدين انت تعرف ان العلم تقدم كثيراً في هذي الأيام 

طبعاً اكيد ان العلماء حللو خشب السفينة وجدوا انها تعود لتلك الفترة بالذات ..

فهذا يدل على مصداقية القران الكريم..

بينما الكتاب المقدس ذكر اسم لاجبل اخر .


تحياتي لك 

سلااااااااااااااااام


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

أخى الحبيب Muneer

شكرا لردك

طبعا أعرف أن من إكتشفوها هم علماء فى العلم وليس علماء دين

وسألتك عن كيف عرفوا أنها سفينة نوح، وكان ردك أنهم حللوا الخشب وعرفوا أنه يعود لعصر نوح
وهنا ينشأ سؤال أخر
كيف عرفوا عصر نوح؟
ما هو دليلهم فى أن هذا الخشب وعمره الذى عرفوه هو عصر نوح؟

شكرا لك وسلام المسيح معك


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

اممممممممممم

طيب برد على سؤالك بسؤال 

ما رأيك باسم الجبل؟  

هل جاء مصادفة ؟

الجبل يحمل نفس الأسم الذي ذكر في القرآن الكريم

بالنسبة لتحليل الخشب يمكن ان تكون على حق  

لكن مذكور في الكتاب المقدس انها استوت على جبل صح  ومذكور في القرآن انها استوت على جبل 

هذا امر لايختلف عليه اثنين .. بالله عليك كيف جات هذه السفينة فوق هذا الجبل وبالذات جبل الجودي

ولماذا لم تتلف . هذه السفينة شاهد على ماحصل في ذالك الزمان .

تحياتي 


سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

اضافة جديدة 


هذه صور لسفينة نوح عليه السلام بعد ان عثرت عليها بعثة الأثار من المعاينة الأولية وجد ان عمر السفينة يصل الى اكثر من 100 ألف سنة. تقول بعثة اللأثار أنهم وجدوا سفينةعلى جبل الجودي في تركيا... 

و قد ذكر انجيل أن السفينة رست على جبل أرارات. طبعا هناك بعثة مسيحية تنقب عن هذه السفينة و كانت خيبتهم كبيرة عندما وجدت السفينة على جبل الجودي. و طبعا هذا يمثل ضربة موجعة لمصداقية الأنجيل. ولكن مما زادهم غضبا ان القران الكريم لم يخطي في تحديد موقع سفينة نوح عليه السلام. جبل الجودي هو الموقع الذي حدده القران الكريم ليثبت فعلا ان معجزة من الله و انه دين الحق و اما غيره باطل.

منقول طبعاً 

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> اضافة جديدة
> 
> 
> هذه صور لسفينة نوح عليه السلام بعد ان عثرت عليها بعثة الأثار من المعاينة الأولية وجد ان عمر السفينة يصل الى اكثر من 100 ألف سنة. تقول بعثة اللأثار أنهم وجدوا سفينةعلى جبل الجودي في تركيا...
> ...


أخى الحبيب Muneer
طبعا أنت صدقت الموقع الإسلامى الذى نقلت منه، وهو لم يكذب فى جبل الجودى، ولكنه كذب فيما يخص الكتاب المقدس ليظهر أن القرأن صادق والكتاب المقدس كاذب
أولا : (واستقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبال اراراط. وكانت المياه تنقص نقصا متواليا الى الشهر العاشر.وفي العاشر في اول الشهر ظهرت رؤوس الجبال)
هذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن سفينه نوح ورسوها
لم يقل جبل اراراط، ولكن جبال أراراط
وجبال أراراط هى مجموعه من الجبال تمتد ما بين أرمينيا وتركيا وشمال العراق، وهى منبع الأكراد المتفرقون حاليا بين العراق وتركيا وأرمينيا، وجبل الجودى هو واحد من جبال اراراط

أى أن الكتاب المقدس لم يخطئ

ثانيا : لا مجال أمام العلماء ليعرفوا أن هذه هى سفينه نوح
فوجود سفينه فوق جبل ليس دليلا على كونها سفينه نوح
الدليل الوحيد الذى جعل العلماء يقولون أنها سفينه نوح هو أبعاد السفينه ووصفها
(اصنع لنفسك فلكا من خشب جفر.تجعل الفلك مساكن.وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار. وهكذا تصنعه.ثلث مئة ذراع يكون طول الفلك وخمسين ذراعا عرضه وثلثين ذراعا ارتفاعه. وتصنع كوا للفلك وتكمله الى حد ذراع من فوق.وتضع باب الفلك في جانبه.مساكن سفلية ومتوسطة وعلوية تجعله.)
أى أن مطابقه ما وجدوه لكلام الكتاب المقدس مطابقة تامه من حيث الأبعاد ومكان تواجد السفينه هو ما رجح (لأنه لا يوجد تأكيد للأن) كونها سفينه نوح

فالكتاب المقدس لم يخطئ يا عزيزى، سواء من مقاسات السفينه أو مكان رسوها، بل كان هو بأوصافه الدقيقه دليل العلماء على سفينه نوح

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> طيب برد على سؤالك بسؤال
> 
> ما رأيك باسم الجبل؟
> 
> هل جاء مصادفة ؟


طبعا ليست مصادفة بل هو اعجاز ولكن الإعجاز الأكبر أن تكتشف نفسك مخدوعا وتقدم دليل دون وعي او دون خبرة باللغة الأنكليزية دليل على أن القرآن خطأ وليس صح


ستقول لي مستحيل سأقول لك مالمستحيل ياصديقي
أنت خدعت بواسطة علمائك الجهلة الذين يخدعون من لا يقرأ


> الجبل يحمل نفس الأسم الذي ذكر في القرآن الكريم



هل تعرف أين يقع جبل الجودي الحالي
جبل الجودي الحديث يقع قرب الحدود التركية الأرمنية وسمي الجودي حديثا وبعد احتلال تركيا لأجزاء من ارمينيا واسمه آرارات الكبير وآرارات الصفير وهو ماسماه الأنجيل باسم آرارات وسماه الأتراك بعد احتلاله جودي لأن سكان المنطقة الأصليين يعرفون الموقع لأن فيه ملامح وهي اسطورة قديمة والجبل إن عدت لأصل تسميته تراه آرارات


والآن نتي للمهزلة  شيوخ الإسلام وغبائهم بإخفاء الحقائق
نأخذ نفس الموقع
ولنرى الصورة الأساسية التي فيه
سنرى اولا آية مكتوبة باللغة الأنكليزية ماذا تقول ياترى 
ماهذه المفاجئة تقول أن السفينة حطت على جبل آرارات 
يه طلع الجبل هو جبل آرارات شو هل الشيوخ مابيعرفوا يقراوا أنكليزي بدن دورة انكليزي
يافضيحتك ياأم احمد 
طب خلينا نشوف شغلة ثانية 
لعمه فضيحة ثانية شو شيوخ الإسلام مابيعرفوا تفسير القرآن 
يافضيحتك كمان ياأم أحمد مو معقول
طلع جبل الجودي بالعراق وقرب مدن عراقية وليس على بعد مئات الكيلوا مترات شو علماء الدين الإسلامي مابيعرفوا بزمن محمد وين جبل الجودي ؟؟

شو رأيك جبلك تفسير كل المفسرين اللي بيحكوا عن الجودي



حبيب أقرأ عن جبل آرارات الذي سماه الأتراك لاحقا الجودي كي لا يناقضوا القرآن ومن بعدها أكتب مواضيعك
سلام
يارب عن جد ماعم اطلب منك غير شغلة وحدة انو تعطي الأخوة الإسلام الذين تربوا على ايدي شيوخ مضلين وليسوا صالحين أن تعطيهم نعمة القرآءة لكي يقراوا بأنفسهم ويبحثوا ولا يصدقوا اي شيء يقال عنهم




عزيزي كاتب الموضوع اتكلم معك بكل حب واخوة هناك آلاف الأدلة التي تدل على ان هذا الجبل يدعى آرارات وليس جودي وسماه الأتراك جودي لاحقا كي لا يكون هناك تناقض بينه وبين القرآن 
سلام


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الى الاخ makakola الكريم : 



> أولا : (واستقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبال اراراط. وكانت المياه تنقص نقصا متواليا الى الشهر العاشر.وفي العاشر في اول الشهر ظهرت رؤوس الجبال)
> هذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن سفينه نوح ورسوها
> لم يقل جبل اراراط، ولكن جبال أراراط
> وجبال أراراط هى مجموعه من الجبال تمتد ما بين أرمينيا وتركيا وشمال العراق، وهى منبع الأكراد المتفرقون حاليا بين العراق وتركيا وأرمينيا، وجبل الجودى هو واحد من جبال اراراط




سؤالي لك : لماذا ذهبت رحلة مسيحية للبحث عن السفينة في جبال أراراط و لم يجدوا شيئا  ؟  .. لماذا و جدوا في جبل الجودي بالذات و ليس غيره من جبال العالم ذلك الشكل الصخري و الذي حلله العلماء و أخبروا انها سفينة نوح ؟ 

ان كنت لم تشك في تحريف الانجيل .. ماذا تقول عن القرآن ووصفه الدقيق للموقع الا يكون وحيا من الله لرسوله ؟



> اصنع لنفسك فلكا من خشب جفر.تجعل الفلك مساكن.وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار. وهكذا تصنعه.ثلث مئة ذراع يكون طول الفلك وخمسين ذراعا عرضه وثلثين ذراعا ارتفاعه. وتصنع كوا للفلك وتكمله الى حد ذراع من فوق.وتضع باب الفلك في جانبه.مساكن سفلية ومتوسطة وعلوية تجعله.)
> أى أن مطابقه ما وجدوه لكلام الكتاب المقدس مطابقة تامه من حيث الأبعاد ومكان تواجد السفينه هو ما رجح (لأنه لا يوجد تأكيد للأن) كونها سفينه نوح



 للملاحظة : العلماء لا يحتاجون لوصف الكتاب المقدس للسفينة حتى يعرفون انها هي ام لا .. يكفي ان أحد الكتب المقدسة قد حدد جبلا بعينه ( الجودي )و الذي عليهم هو البحث و الدراسة فقط و القرآن اختصر المشوار  .. و هم علماء كبار يعرفون الاوصاف بالدراسة و التحليل بلا حاجة للرجوع للكتب المقدسة .. و ان كانت الصفات متطابقة كما تقول فأنا للتصديق اطلب منك مصدر موثوق يخبر بهذا التطابق ..
و شكرا 


و يا أخي الكريم makakola انا و غيري من المسلمون لم نأتي الى منتداكم و نتحمل الاذى من بعض الاعضاء لنؤذيكم أو لنقلل من المسيحية أو  لنكذب كتابكم .. بل اننا ندعوكم الى دين الله الذي انزله الينا جميعا و ليس لنا فقط .. و الذي أمرنا الله بأن نبلغكم رسالته بما أنكم إخواننا و تعيشون بيننا فلابد من أن نجتهد في اظهار الحقيقة لكم بكل الوسائل الممكنة و الاكتشافات العلمية التي وافقت نص القرآن فلماذا ترفضون ؟؟ هل استكبارا على الله .. أم تعصبا لدين الآباء ؟ يا أخي .. لن تنفعك أمك و لا أبيك يوم الحساب و لن ينفعك المسيح و لا الكتاب المقدس يوم تلقى ربك و يسألك عن الحق لماذا تركته و انت تعلم و كل يوم تقترب للموت يوما فهل أعددت للموت شيئا .. هل تريد ان تعرف الحقيقة في القبر وحدك فتقول ياليتني ما فرطت في جنب الله .. و تذكر ان زلزلة القيامة لشيء عظيم .. يو تخرجون من القبور كالجراد السريع المنتشر  ..  يوم يفر المرء من أخيه و صاحبته و بنيه و فصيلته التي تؤويه لكل إمرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. يوم تغبر الوجوه .. فلا نجاة الا لمن أتى الله بقلم سليم .. 

حاول انت أن تبحث بنفسك و بدون تأثير من احد في حقيقة الاسلام .. و خذ العلم من المسلمون انفسهم .. فان اطمئن قلبك فذلك من الله .. يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء ..   

الى الأخ Muneer
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل و أريد ان أخبرك أن بعض الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى الجميل يستحقون ان تطبق فيهم الآيات التالية : 

وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا (63) 

خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ (199)


----------



## Muneer (23 نوفمبر 2005)

قال تعالى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  ( لن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )

لاحظ ماذا  قال  الاخ makakola في بداية رده ارجع للرد

قال جبل ولم يقل جبال .

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

بعدين كثر الكلام والجدال لا ينفع بعدين انك تغلط على علماء المسلمين وتقول اغبياء  .. اانا اشوف انها مالها داي تقول مثل هذا الكلام و الله عيب

انا في بداية كلامي ماغلط على اي عالم مسيحي ..

هذا حوار وليس شجار .. وبعدين انتم يالمسيحين اذا حبيتو تردو لازم تردوا برد طوله الف متر ليش ما ادري

خير الكالام ماقل ودل .

ارجعلك بعدين وارد على كلامك.

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> سؤالي لك : لماذا ذهبت رحلة مسيحية للبحث عن السفينة في جبال أراراط و لم يجدوا شيئا ؟ .. لماذا و جدوا في جبل الجودي بالذات و ليس غيره من جبال العالم ذلك الشكل الصخري و الذي حلله العلماء و أخبروا انها سفينة نوح ؟
> 
> ان كنت لم تشك في تحريف الانجيل .. ماذا تقول عن القرآن ووصفه الدقيق للموقع الا يكون وحيا من الله لرسوله ؟



أنا متأكد 100% أنك لم تقرأ ردي معليش اقرأ حبيب عذب حالك
حبيب كلامك محض افتراء وخير دليل الصورة التي هي من الموقع الذي جلبتم انتم منه الصور 


> حاول انت أن تبحث بنفسك و بدون تأثير من احد في حقيقة الاسلام .. و خذ العلم من المسلمون انفسهم .. فان اطمئن قلبك فذلك من الله .. يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء ..


وهل حاولت ان تتجرد من فكرة القرآن كلام الله ويجب أن لا نخالفة وتبحث عن تناقضاته العلمية والتاريخية


اما الأخ منير


> قال تعالى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( لن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم )
> 
> ...


حبيب جواب من لا جواب له وتهرب واضح من فضيحة واضحة


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الى كل جاوبوا على موضوع سفينة نوح

شكرا لكم جميعا 

فانكم فعلا تثبتون لنا كل يوم عدم مصداقية القران بالادلة والبراهين

الرب يحفظكم وينير عقولكم اكثر واكثر

ومع ذلك لا يريدون ان يقتنعوا ولا يريدون التصديق بان القران قد اخطا فى معلومات كثيرة جداجدا

على عكس الانجيل 

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

انا كنت اريد الاعراض عنك يا Mahaba لأنك تستحق  : 

و للملاحظة : لو أخطأت علي انا شخصيا كنت سأتجاهلك .. لكنك تخطئ على علمائنا العظام و تتكلم فيهم 
لكني اردت ان أرد ماتقوله من جهل و قلة قراءة و شتيمة لعلمائنا عليك .. 




> أولا : (واستقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبال اراراط. وكانت المياه تنقص نقصا متواليا الى الشهر العاشر.وفي العاشر في اول الشهر ظهرت رؤوس الجبال)



الكتاب المقدس قال جبال أراراط و لم يقل جبل أراراط .. و هذه السلسلة من الجبال سميت بـ أراراط نسبة لجبل من بينها اسمه أراراط .. و هناك فرقة مسيحية بحثت في هذا الجبل و لم تجد شيئا .. و اذا لم يكن كذلك .. فلماذا تأتي المجموعة المسيحية و تبحث فيه و تتعب و في الآخر لا تجد شيئا 1 ؟؟




> هناك آلاف الأدلة التي تدل على ان هذا الجبل يدعى آرارات وليس جودي وسماه الأتراك جودي لاحقا كي لا يكون هناك تناقض بينه وبين القرآن



انا أقولك اول دليل يثبت انك تقول ما لا تعلم و لست في العلم شيئا .. 

مرة شئ عجيب .. الاتراك علماء بحث و جولوجيا أكتشفوا السفينة و حللوها و درسوها و اتأكدوا انها هي سفينة نوح و بعدين سموا الجبل اللي هي عليه ( جودي ) .. و الله شيء عجيب .. طلعوا الاتراك بروفوسورات و احنا ما ندري .. ليش ما تقولنا الحقيقة العلمية ذي من زمان .. ترى من قلة قرائتنا ما ندري أن الاتراك بروفيسورات .. و انت يا بروفيسور عرفتهم قبلنا .

و الله أثبتت الجهل و قلة العلم و القراءة اللي تقولوه في علمائنا على نفسك .. و أنصحك ان تحتفظ بآلاف الادلة المؤلفة لنفسك و أنا أتأكدت إن كلامك كله من تأليفك .. لا قريت و لا اتعلمت شي .. و معليش لا تزعل .. هذا كله طلع من تهورك و اجابتك المتسرعة .. 

ترى انا كنت مستغرب ليه معصب كذه و تسب في علمائنا و تتكلم كلام مايقوله المتعلم .. الان عرفت ليه .. لانك عارف نفسك .. و عارف انك غلطان و تألف من عندك  ..


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

> > > سؤالي لك : لماذا ذهبت رحلة مسيحية للبحث عن السفينة في جبال أراراط و لم يجدوا شيئا ؟ .. لماذا و جدوا في جبل الجودي بالذات و ليس غيره من جبال العالم ذلك الشكل الصخري و الذي حلله العلماء و أخبروا انها سفينة نوح ؟
> > >
> > > ان كنت لم تشك في تحريف الانجيل .. ماذا تقول عن القرآن ووصفه الدقيق للموقع الا يكون وحيا من الله لرسوله ؟
> >
> ...


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة للجميع

أخى الحبيب ناصر الحق
أهلا وسهلا بك



			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			سؤالي لك : لماذا ذهبت رحلة مسيحية للبحث عن السفينة في جبال أراراط و لم يجدوا شيئا  ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لم أسمع عن هذه الرحلة من قبل سوى من المواقع الإسلامية، وأمر طبيعى ألا أثق فى كلام المواقع الإسلامية
وحتى لو صح كلامك، فليس معنى عدم العثور عليها منهم عدم وجودها، فها قد تم العثور عليها فى المكان الذى حدده الكتاب المقدس تماما


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			لماذا و جدوا في جبل الجودي بالذات و ليس غيره من جبال العالم ذلك الشكل الصخري و الذي حلله العلماء و أخبروا انها سفينة نوح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سبق لى التوضيح أن جبل الجودى هو أحد جبال ارارات الت ذكرها الكتاب المقدس
تسمع كثيرا عن جبال الهيمالايا، لا يوجد جبل إسمه الهيمالايا، وإنما هى مجموعة جبال متجاورة تسمى جبال الهيمالايا وكل جبل له إسمه الخاص
كما تطرم الأخ محبة شاكرا ووضح لك بأن إسم جبل الجودى إسم حديث، لكن حتى يومنا هذا فمجموعة الجبال كلها تسمى أرارات
وهذا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			ان كنت لم تشك في تحريف الانجيل .. ماذا تقول عن القرآن ووصفه الدقيق للموقع الا يكون وحيا من الله لرسوله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لا أشك فى تحريف الكتاب المقدس بل أنا متأكد تماما بعدم تحريقه بمقدار تأكدك من عدم تحريف القرأن وعدم شكك به
أما عن ذكر القرأن للموقع، فهذا ليس وحيا فالقرأن إقتبس كثيرا من الكتب التى كانت منتشرة وقت كتابته، ولا يدل هذا على الوحى بأى شكل من الأشكال، بل أرى سعادتكم عندما ترون إثبات كلمه منه هو إثبات لشك داخلى فترغبون فى التأكد


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			للملاحظة : العلماء لا يحتاجون لوصف الكتاب المقدس للسفينة حتى يعرفون انها هي ام لا .. يكفي ان أحد الكتب المقدسة قد حدد جبلا بعينه ( الجودي )و الذي عليهم هو البحث و الدراسة فقط و القرآن اختصر المشوار  .. و هم علماء كبار يعرفون الاوصاف بالدراسة و التحليل بلا حاجة للرجوع للكتب المقدسة .. و ان كانت الصفات متطابقة كما تقول فأنا للتصديق اطلب منك مصدر موثوق يخبر بهذا التطابق ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك لا يقنع العقل يا أخى الحبيب على الإطلاق
وأنتم من تنشرون الموضوع على مواقعكم الإسلامية، فكان يجب أن تتموه جيدا فتخبرونا كيف عرف العلماء أن هذا فلك نوح
أما أن تقول لى بأن العلماء وجدوا كلمة فى القرأن فعرفوا أن هذا فلك نوح، لو كانت هذه هى طريقة تفكير العلماء لظل أخر إكتشاف فى العلم هو العربة التى يجرها حصان
واضح أنك لا تعرف شيئا عن تفكير العلماء وكيف يحللون المعلومات التى يصلوا غليها لإثباتها


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			و يا أخي الكريم makakola انا و غيري من المسلمون لم نأتي الى منتداكم و نتحمل الاذى من بعض الاعضاء لنؤذيكم أو لنقلل من المسيحية أو  لنكذب كتابكم .. بل اننا ندعوكم الى دين الله الذي انزله الينا جميعا و ليس لنا فقط .. و الذي أمرنا الله بأن نبلغكم رسالته بما أنكم إخواننا و تعيشون بيننا فلابد من أن نجتهد في اظهار الحقيقة لكم بكل الوسائل الممكنة و الاكتشافات العلمية التي وافقت نص القرآن فلماذا ترفضون ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو الذى نرفضه يا أخى الحبيب
أتريدنا أن نصدق إدعاء أم حقائق
تريدنى أن أترك المسيحية لوجود سفينه فوق جبل الجودى
وأؤمن بالقرأن رغم وجودها فوق جبال أرارات ووصف كافة أوصافها ومقاساتها طولا وعرضا وحتى الغرف الموجوده فى الدور الأرضى والتى توضحها الصور
أؤمن بكلمه وأكفر بعشرين كلمه
أدعوك أنت للمسيحية يا أخى الحبيب، فكيف تصدق القرأن لذكره كلمه واحده، وتقول أن الكتاب المقدس محرف رغم وصفه الدقيق والتام لكافة تفاصيل السفينه ومكان رسوها
أنتم إخوتنا، وقد اراد الله أن يكون هناك عرب مسيحيون كى نحمل لكم مشعل النور الحقيقى، فلا تخسرون أبديتكم ضالين


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			هل استكبارا على الله .. أم تعصبا لدين الآباء ؟ يا أخي .. لن تنفعك أمك و لا أبيك يوم الحساب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حقا صدقت يا أخى
ففكر قبل فوات الأوان
فلا يزال المسيح فاتحا ذراعية منتظرك، فلا تترك الفرصه لكيلا تدركك الأيام حيث لا ينفع مال ولا بنون



			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			و لن ينفعك المسيح و لا الكتاب المقدس يوم تلقى ربك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هنا أختلف معك يا أخى الحبيب
فلن ينفعنى رسولا ولا نبيا
لن ينفعنى شيئا فى دنياى أو أخرتى سوى المسيح ربا وإلها ومخلصا وفاديا وكتاب الله المقدس
فبدونهم لا شئ سوى جهنم وبئس المصير


			
				ناصر الحق قال:
			
		


			و يسألك عن الحق لماذا تركته و انت تعلم و كل يوم تقترب للموت يوما فهل أعددت للموت شيئا .. هل تريد ان تعرف الحقيقة في القبر وحدك فتقول ياليتني ما فرطت في جنب الله .. و تذكر ان زلزلة القيامة لشيء عظيم .. يو تخرجون من القبور كالجراد السريع المنتشر  ..  يوم يفر المرء من أخيه و صاحبته و بنيه و فصيلته التي تؤويه لكل إمرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. يوم تغبر الوجوه .. فلا نجاة الا لمن أتى الله بقلم سليم .. 

حاول انت أن تبحث بنفسك و بدون تأثير من احد في حقيقة الاسلام .. و خذ العلم من المسلمون انفسهم .. فان اطمئن قلبك فذلك من الله .. يهدي من يشاء و يضل من يشاء ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقت يا أخى الفاضل (إلا فى أن الله يهدى من يشاء ويضل من يشاء)، فإتبع المسيح قبل فوات الأوان، فهو قد قال أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياه، ومن أمن به وإن مات فسيحيا، أما من لم يؤمن به فله الموت الأبدى، فكن من الأحياء ودعك من الأموات

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## makakola (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

حسما للموضوع، وحتى لا يظننا الأحباء المسلمين بأننا ندلس عليهم بأغلاط لإثبات كتابنا المقدس الذى لا يحتاج إثباتا من أحد
إليكم هذه المقتطفات من مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب-دمشق العدد 97 - السنة الرابعة والعشرون - آذار 2005 - آذار 1425
ويمكن قرائة الموضوع كاملا على الرابط التلى 
http://www.awu-dam.org/trath/97/turath97-017.htm
وسأضع المهم منه
(فهذه الآيات تفصّل القول في قصة "الطوفان" دون أن تسميه، كما تشير الآيات الأخيرة إلى أن السفينة استقرّت على "الجودي".. هكذا أطلق القرآن الكريم اسم "الجودي" على هذا الجبل التي استوت عليه سفينة نوح... وفي اسم هذا الجبل أقوال تختلف لفظاً باختلاف الأمم التي تعاقبت عليه، وأطلقت كل أمة عليه اسماً وفق لغتها، لكن جميع هذه الأسماء حدّدت له مكاناً مخصوصاً معلوماًن نذكر منها ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس: (وكان الطوفان أربعين يوماً على الأرض، وأَجاءَ اللهُ ريحاً على الأرض، فهدأت المياه وانسدّت ينابيع الغّمْر، ورجعت المياه عن الأرض واستقرّ الفُلك على أراراط( التكوين /7 ـ 8.‏)
(وآراراط هذا لفظ عِبريّ مأخوذ من أصل أكادي (أورارطو) أُطلق على منطقة جبلية في آسية، وهي أعلى مكان في هضبة أرمينية، وعلى أحد هذه الجبال استقرّ فُلك نوح، وقمة هذا الجبل يطلق عليها "أرارات"، واسمها في التركية "اغري داغ"(4)، ويقول ابن الأثير: (... انتهت السفينة إلى الجودي، وهو جبل بناحية "قردي"(5) قرب الموصل)(6)، فالجودي جبل في "أرارات" يقع شمال العراق، ولفظ "أرارات" في النصوص الآشورية جاء بصيغة "أورارتو"، ولفظ الجودي في اللغة البابلية والكلدانية من "جدا ـ جوديا" أي علا وشب وارتفع.)
(وجاء في الصفحة 691 من المجلد الأول للموسوعة الأرمنية: "إن لأرارات ثلاثة أسماء هي: الجودي، قردى، أرارات". وقال القرطبي: (الجودي: اسم لكل جبل... ويقال إنّ الجُوديّ من جبال الجنة، فلهذا استوت عليه [السفينة])
ويمكن قرائة المقال كاملا من الموقع العربى لكتابه المسلمون المثقفون

سلام المسيح مع الجميع*​


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

يدوم صليبكم يا اساتذة يالي نتعلم منكم اكثر و اكثر....

كلكم بركة و ردودكم فرحتني كثير, ربي يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه


لا اعرف اذا بقى رد للاخوة, و انا ارى الاكثرية يختفون عندما يكون الموضوع قوي مثل هذا, قلة هم الواهمون انها حقائق حيث يقعون في ورطة في طرح هيك مواضيع....


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

الى الاخ  makakola الكريم .. صدقني اني احترمك لانك تستحق الاحترام لاسلوبك الجميل و الهادي في الحوار ..




> ما هو الذى نرفضه يا أخى الحبيب
> أتريدنا أن نصدق إدعاء أم حقائق
> تريدنى أن أترك المسيحية لوجود سفينه فوق جبل الجودى
> وأؤمن بالقرأن رغم وجودها فوق جبال أرارات ووصف كافة أوصافها ومقاساتها طولا وعرضا وحتى الغرف الموجوده فى الدور الأرضى والتى توضحها الصور
> ...


 
كلامك جميل لكنني لست أدعوك للإسلام لمجرد كلمة واحدة صحيحة .. طبعا هذا لا يقنع .. لكني أتمنى منك ان تجتهد في معرفة الاسلام أكثر حتى و لو انك مقتنع بالمسيحية .. لان الموت بالفعل سيفصل الامر ..

انا لم أقل ان الكتاب المقدس مرفوض تماما .. و لا مانع ان تكون فيه بعض الأخبار الصحيحة .. لان رسولنا عليه الصلاة و السلام قال لنا لاتكذبو الانجيل و لا تصدقوه .. فلا نستغرب ان كان فيه شيء من الصحة لانه قد يكون فيه بعض الاخبار الصحيحة من الانبياء حتى و لو حرفوه فانهم لم يحرفوه كاملا .. 



> كما تطرم الأخ محبة شاكرا ووضح لك بأن إسم جبل الجودى إسم حديث، لكن حتى يومنا هذا فمجموعة الجبال كلها تسمى أرارات
> وهذا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس



لو ركزت في كلام محبة كنت استغربت منه ..اقرأ كلامه في التالي : 


> هناك آلاف الأدلة التي تدل على ان هذا الجبل يدعى آرارات وليس جودي وسماه الأتراك جودي لاحقا كي لا يكون هناك تناقض بينه وبين القرآن



يقول محبة من معنى كلامه ان الاتراك اكتشفوا سفينة نوح و لما اتأكدوا انها السفينة بعينها خافوا على القرآن و سموا الجبل بالجودي و الغريب انه مصر على كلامه و يقول عنده آلاف الادلة على ان الاتراك فعلوا هذا .. 

هنا محبة كأنه يقول ان الاتراك ناس بروفيسورات من زمان و نحن ماندري .. اكتشفوا السفينة و حللوها و درسوها تمام بعدها لما اتأكدوا انها هي راحو سموا الجبل الجودي .. ما رأيك في كلامه ؟؟؟ هل تصدق كلام مثل كده ؟؟ تقتنع بان الاتراك بروفيسورات بحث و جولوجيا من زمان  ؟؟

لكننا يبدوا اننا حتى الان لم نصل لكلمة واحدة .. و أتمنى ان يرضى الله عني بتبليغي لكم رسالته .. ولكم حرية القرار .. وشكرا للجميع ..


----------



## ناصر الحق (23 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يدوم صليبكم يا اساتذة يالي نتعلم منكم اكثر و اكثر....
> 
> كلكم بركة و ردودكم فرحتني كثير, ربي يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه
> 
> ...




يا اخي الكريم اولا اهلا بيك ..

ثانيا : ارجوا ان تقرأ المشاركة رقم 13 قبل ما تسعد بافعال الاخوان .. و بعدها أحكم علينا ... و شكرا


----------



## Muneer (24 نوفمبر 2005)

ناصر الحق قال:
			
		

> الى الاخ  makakola الكريم .. صدقني اني احترمك لانك تستحق الاحترام لاسلوبك الجميل و
> الهادي في الحوار ..
> 
> انا لم أقل ان الكتاب المقدس مرفوض تماما .. و لا مانع ان تكون فيه بعض الأخبار الصحيحة .. لان رسولنا عليه الصلاة و السلام قال لنا لاتكذبو الانجيل و لا تصدقوه .. فلا نستغرب ان كان فيه شيء من الصحة لانه قد يكون فيه بعض الاخبار الصحيحة من الانبياء حتى و لو حرفوه فانهم لم يحرفوه كاملا ..



انا اتفق مع الأخ ناصر الحق انا لا اعتبر الكتاب المقدس  مرفوض ولا اكذبه ولا اصدقه لكن قد يكون فيه شيء من الصحة ..

لان التحريف لم يصبه كله .. ولان الكتاب المقدس نزل قبل القرآن فهو يتحتوي على احداث من تلك الفترة وقصص لم يذكرها 

القران ربما لكن القران  جاء مكمل لتلك الكتب . 

تحياتي

سلاااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

لا ارى سوى انكم يا مسلمين يا احباء تركتم الموضوع الاصلي وهو سفينة نوح و بدأتوا تتككلمون عن صحتة الكتاب المقدس و احتمالية احتوائه على اخبار صحيحة....

يعني هلا بعد ما اثبتنا لكم ان الموجود في الكتاب المقدس صحيح, بدأتوا تنحرفوا عن ةالمسار و تشككوا او تكدوا لكتاب المقدس بدون ادلة... ياريت نحترم عقول يعضنا يا احبة, فامسألة ليست مسألة غالب و مغلوب, بل مسألة اظهار الحق..


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> يقول محبة من معنى كلامه ان الاتراك اكتشفوا سفينة نوح و لما اتأكدوا انها السفينة بعينها خافوا على القرآن و سموا الجبل بالجودي و الغريب انه مصر على كلامه و يقول عنده آلاف الادلة على ان الاتراك فعلوا هذا ..




تنبيه إداري للسيد ناصر الحق
حن هنا نبحث عن الحقيقة وليس عن شيء آخر  قلت لك التسمية الجديدة للجبل هي الجودي ولم اقل لك الأتراك من اكتشف الفلك انا قلت الأتراك سموه الجودي تماشيا مع القرآن لأن جبل آرارات منذ اقدم الأزمان معروف انه مستقر لفلك نوح 
النقطة التي ارتكزت فيها على كلامي تفسير علمائك الذي استشطت غضبا عندما قلنا انهم يضحكون عليكم ولم تحاول أن تقرأ حتى تفسيرهم لموقع جبل الجودي المقصود بالقرآن 
ولذلك ارجو منك ان تناقش بموضوعية وليس بتعصب اعمى العالم هو بشر والبشر يخطئ ولا كامل سوى الله فلذلك لا تغضب إن قلت ان علمائك يضللون الحقيقة


----------



## makakola (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*عند طرح الموضوع


			
				Muneer قال:
			
		


 و طبعا هذا يمثل ضربة موجعة لمصداقية الأنجيل. ولكن مما زادهم غضبا ان القران الكريم لم يخطي في تحديد موقع سفينة نوح عليه السلام. جبل الجودي هو الموقع الذي حدده القران الكريم ليثبت فعلا ان معجزة من الله و انه دين الحق و اما غيره باطل.

أنقر للتوسيع...

بعد إنتهاء الرد


			
				Muneer قال:
			
		


			انا اتفق مع الأخ ناصر الحق انا لا اعتبر الكتاب المقدس مرفوض ولا اكذبه ولا اصدقه لكن قد يكون فيه شيء من الصحة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

نتيجة لا بأس بها مبدأيا*


----------



## ناصر الحق (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> تنبيه إداري للسيد ناصر الحق
> حن هنا نبحث عن الحقيقة وليس عن شيء آخر قلت لك التسمية الجديدة للجبل هي الجودي ولم اقل لك الأتراك من اكتشف الفلك انا قلت الأتراك سموه الجودي تماشيا مع القرآن لأن جبل آرارات منذ اقدم الأزمان معروف انه مستقر لفلك نوح
> النقطة التي ارتكزت فيها على كلامي تفسير علمائك الذي استشطت غضبا عندما قلنا انهم يضحكون عليكم ولم تحاول أن تقرأ حتى تفسيرهم لموقع جبل الجودي المقصود بالقرآن
> ولذلك ارجو منك ان تناقش بموضوعية وليس بتعصب اعمى العالم هو بشر والبشر يخطئ ولا كامل سوى الله فلذلك لا تغضب إن قلت ان علمائك يضللون الحقيقة



كلامك غير منطقي و يدل على انك بتألف كلام من عندك  .. هل تقصد ان الاتراك علماء ؟؟ اكتشفوا الجبل ( جبل واحد بعينه اسمه الجودي عليه السفينة ) من بين جبال الأراراط و سموه الجودي ؟؟

يعني من كلامك الاتراك خبراء و علماء و بروفيسورات اكتشفوا السفينة على الجبل و سبقوا العلماء ثم سموه الجودي حديثا  !!!!!

هل انت فاهم ايش بتقول  ؟؟ جبال أراراط كثيرة و جبل الجودي اللي عليه السفينة جبل واحد .. و القرآن حدد هذا الجبل بعينه .. و نحن ناس تفهم .. لا تقولنا ان الاتراك عرفوا الجبل و اكتشفوا السفينة اللي عليه حديثا و سموه الجودي ..



> النقطة التي ارتكزت فيها على كلامي تفسير علمائك الذي استشطت غضبا عندما قلنا انهم يضحكون عليكم ولم تحاول أن تقرأ حتى تفسيرهم لموقع جبل الجودي المقصود بالقرآن
> ولذلك ارجو منك ان تناقش بموضوعية وليس بتعصب اعمى العالم هو بشر والبشر يخطئ ولا كامل سوى الله فلذلك لا تغضب إن قلت ان علمائك يضللون الحقيقة



 لو سمحت لا تذكر علمائنا في مشاركاتك الا بالخير .. اما التعصب و العصبية بدأت منك .. لما تعصب و تشتم في علمائنا .. و اتوقع انك فعلت كذا لانك عارف نفسك بتألف كلامك من عندك و لم تقرأ شيئا ..


----------



## استفانوس (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*يااخي ناصر الحق
لماذا تتعلق بالقشور ولاتبالي بالجوهر
ولي عندك سؤال 
يرجى الاجابة عليه وهو المسجد الاقصى
والرب معك*


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> كلامك غير منطقي و يدل على انك بتألف كلام من عندك .. هل تقصد ان الاتراك علماء ؟؟ اكتشفوا الجبل ( جبل واحد بعينه اسمه الجودي عليه السفينة ) من بين جبال الأراراط و سموه الجودي ؟؟


انا قلت الأسطورة القديمة والأحداث القديمة المتدولة وبعض  الملامح تؤكد للسكان المحليين ان هذا مكان سفينة نوح وهذا ماأخذه الأتراك من سكان المنطقة بعد احتلالها وعلى هذا الأساس سمي الجودي على يد الأتراك
أعطني مصدر ارمني يقول ان هذا الجبل اسمه الجودي الأرمن هم سكان المنطقة الأصليين ويسمون الجبل ارارات



> هل انت فاهم ايش بتقول ؟؟ جبال أراراط كثيرة و جبل الجودي اللي عليه السفينة جبل واحد .. و القرآن حدد هذا الجبل بعينه .. و نحن ناس تفهم .. لا تقولنا ان الاتراك عرفوا الجبل و اكتشفوا السفينة اللي عليه حديثا و سموه الجودي


إن كنت مصر على عنادك اطالبك بتفسير الآية التي تقول ان جبال ارارات هي جبل الجودي او التفسير الذي يقول ان آرارات على حدود تركيا وارمينيا
وليس بالجزيرة العربية والعراق
انت تأخذ القرآن حجة لك انا موافق ولكن انظر اين يكون جبل الجودي بالقرآن ولا تتجاهل هذه النقطة


> اتوقع انك فعلت كذا لانك عارف نفسك بتألف كلامك من عندك و لم تقرأ شيئا ..


أؤلف كلام من عندي


> تستعد مجموعة من المستكشفين للتوجه إلى قمة جبل آرارات بتركياً في الصيف للكشف عن بقايا سفينة نوح التي تشير العديد من النظريات -غير المؤكدة - إلى أنها موجودة على القمة المغطاة بالجليد والثلوج.
> ويعتزم فريق المستكشفون - 10 خبراء أمريكيين وأتراك - البدء في الرحلة، التي ستستغرق شهراً من منتصف يوليو/تموز، إلى قمة أعلى جبل في تركيا، 17،820 قدماً، وفق وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.
> ويسعى الخبراء إلى دخول السفينة العملاقة التي يعتقد أنها ترتفع إلى 45 قدماً، ويبلغ عرضها 75 قدماً ويصل طولها إلى 450 قدماً، بعد أن كشف ذوبان الجليد إبان موجة الصيف اللاهب التي اجتاحت أوروبا الصيف الفائت، عن جزء منها.
> وقال أحد المستكشفين "لن نقوم بأي حفريات كما لن نأخذ أي قطع أثرية.. هدفنا هو التقاط صور للسفينة، وبإذن الله ستتمكنون من مشاهدتها."
> ...


http://www.almotamar.net/9582.htm
يذكر أن فريقًا من العلماء قد سبق وادعى في منتصف التسعينيات من القرن الماضي عن اكتشافه لبقايا أو حطام سفينة نوح -عليه السلام- مدفونة بين الثلوج التي تكسو قمة جبل آرارات الواقع في شمال شرق تركيا. 
http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2001-02/04/article12.shtml
هذا موقع اسلام اون لاين 
وهذا يدعم كلامي والصورة التي تتناسوها وسبق وان وضعتها لكم واقرأوا ماهو مكتوب عليها وهي صور البعثة واقرأ اسم الجبل
سلام
تريد المزيد من الأدلة
http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details.asp?section=31&article=231038&issue=9283


----------



## مسلم سلفي (24 نوفمبر 2005)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي

http://www.parentcompany.com/search_for_noahs_ark/sfna1.htm

هذا موقع نصراني يؤكد بان ان سفينة نوح عليه السلام استوت علي الجودي كما قال القران الكريم

وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (هود : 44 

فهذا الموقع قال :
In the mountain of Ararat and the Ahora Gorge there is a piece of ice in the shape of an upside-down heart. This area is the peak of the mountain known as Al Judi.

The Moslem Koran states that the ark came to rest on Al Judi, and the people for many years thought Al Judi was a completely different mountain. Recently it was learned that Al Judi refers to this particular peak in the mountain of Ararat. Therefore, the Bible and the Koran refer to the same mountain.

فان الكتاب المقدس و القران لم يخطئوا في تحديد مكان السفينة لكن القران حدد موقعها بالتحديد في جبال الارارات 

ولو كان رسول الله(صلي الله عليه سلم) هو مؤلف القران و مقتبس قصصه من الكتاب المقدس لماذا لم يذكر بان السفينة استوت علي ارارات بدلا من الجودي

لكن هذا دليل علي ان القران موحي به من عالم الغيب و الشهادة موحي من الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد و يولد و لم يكن له كفوا احد

وصدق ربي حينما قال علي هذه السفينة:

وَلَقَد تَّرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ (القمر : 15 

فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ (العنكبوت : 15

وادعي الله تعالى أن يرينا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا اتّباعه ويرينا الباطل باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابه .


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> فان الكتاب المقدس و القران لم يخطئوا في تحديد مكان السفينة لكن القران حدد موقعها بالتحديد في جبال الارارات


 
نتيجة لا بأس بها, فلو تلاحظوا بداية الموضوع ايش كانت و نهياته كيف وصلت...


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> فان الكتاب المقدس و القران لم يخطئوا في تحديد مكان السفينة لكن القران حدد موقعها بالتحديد في جبال الارارات


 
نتيجة لا بأس بها, فلو تلاحظوا بداية الموضوع ايش كانت و نهياته كيف وصلت...


----------



## ma7aba (25 نوفمبر 2005)

> هذا موقع نصراني يؤكد بان ان سفينة نوح عليه السلام استوت علي الجودي كما قال القران الكريم


حبيب اقرأ المقال من البداية ستكتشف ان اسم الجبل هو ارارات ويسمى اليوم الجودي ولاحظ التاريخ واعطني من تفسيرات العلماء المسلمين او من اي مصدر اسلامي قديم ان جبل الجودي هو جبل ارارات واقول لك سلفا لن تجد
الآن ستقول لي كيف عرف محمد ان السفينة بالجودي اقول لك قال محمد انها بالجودي ولكن انظر لموقع الجودي في ذلك الوقت اين وهذا هو المهم وليس مايسمى اليوم الجودي


----------



## Messias (25 نوفمبر 2005)

لمعلومات اكثر عن الطوفان ارجو زيارة موضوعى 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5485&posted=1#post5485


----------



## مسلم سلفي (25 نوفمبر 2005)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> حبيب اقرأ المقال من البداية ستكتشف ان اسم الجبل هو ارارات ويسمى اليوم الجودي ولاحظ التاريخ واعطني من تفسيرات العلماء المسلمين او من اي مصدر اسلامي قديم ان جبل الجودي هو جبل ارارات واقول لك سلفا لن تجد
> الآن ستقول لي كيف عرف محمد ان السفينة بالجودي اقول لك قال محمد انها بالجودي ولكن انظر لموقع الجودي في ذلك الوقت اين وهذا هو المهم وليس مايسمى اليوم الجودي




سبحان الله 

لنقرأ ما جاء في الموقع 

In the mountain of Ararat and the Ahora Gorge there is a piece of ice in the shape of an upside-down heart. This area is the peak of the mountain known as Al Judi.

هناك مكان عبارة عن قطعة من الثلج علي شكل معين في الجبل و تسمي بالجودي

فهناك وجدوا السفينة فهل هي صدفة 

لماذا السفينة توجد في هذه المنطقة بالذات 


هل هي صدفة؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اترك الحكم لاصحاب العقول؟

The Moslem Koran states that the ark came to rest on Al Judi, and the people for many years thought Al Judi was a completely different mountain. Recently it was learned that Al Judi refers to this particular peak in the mountain of Ararat. Therefore, the Bible and the Koran refer to the same mountain.


سلام


----------



## ma7aba (26 نوفمبر 2005)

> هناك مكان عبارة عن قطعة من الثلج علي شكل معين في الجبل و تسمي بالجودي
> 
> فهناك وجدوا السفينة فهل هي صدفة
> 
> ...


حبيب انتم لا تستوعبون ان جبل الجودي هو اسم حديث وانا بأنتظار اي مصدر تاريخي جغرافي تورده يقول أن جبل ىرارات هو نفسه الجودي
وخير دليل التفاسير المعتمدة ام الآن مالك مصلحة نشوف شو كاتبين المفسرين اقرا جيدا كلام المفسرين ومن بعدها ناقشني
سلام


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2005)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> The Moslem Koran states that the ark came to rest on Al Judi, and the people for many years thought Al Judi was a completely different mountain. Recently it was learned that Al Judi refers to this particular peak in the mountain of Ararat. Therefore, the Bible and the Koran refer to the same mountain.


 
تريد اترجملك الموجود؟

النص بيقول ان الاثنين اي الكتاب المقدس و القرأن يشيران الى نفس الجبل, اي يعني موضوعكم الاول بان الكتاب المقدس يدل على جبل اخر هو مجرد هرطقة... يعني شئ على شئ موضوعكم و ادعاكم باطل, لذلك انا اطالب بتصحيح المشاركة الاولى من قبل العضو الي نشرها


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*احب اعطي شي جديد في هذا الموضوع ..وهو ان في سفينة نوح عليه السلام وجدوا لوحة خشبية مكتوب اسم النبي محمد واهل البيت كمان *
*محمد ايليا فاطمة شبر وشبير *
*وشبر وشبير يعني الحسن والحسين *


----------



## drpepo (7 يونيو 2006)

إيليـــا قال:
			
		

> *احب اعطي شي جديد في هذا الموضوع ..وهو ان في سفينة نوح عليه السلام وجدوا لوحة خشبية مكتوب اسم النبي محمد واهل البيت كمان *
> *محمد ايليا فاطمة شبر وشبير *
> *وشبر وشبير يعني الحسن والحسين *


 
دليل لو سمحت هلى هذا الكلام


----------



## إيليـــا (7 يونيو 2006)

*هناك سبع علماءاللغات البقديمة *
*1: سوله نوف استاذ الالسن في جامعة موسكو *
*2: ايفاهان خنيو عالم الالسن القديمة في كلية لولوهان بالصين *
*3: ميشاتن لو  مدير الاثار القديمة *
*4: تنامول كروف استاذ اللغات في كلية كفنزو *
*5: دي راكن استاذ الاثار القديمة في معهد لينين *
*6:ايم احمد كولاد مدير التنقيب والاكتشافات العام *
*7: ميجر كو لتوف رايس جامعة استالين*
*والمصادر الذي نشروا هذا الخبر هو : مجلة موسكو  نوفمبر1953   *
*ومجلة mirror - weekly 28ديسمبر سنة 1953 *
*ومجلة الهدى  القاهرة  - 31 مارس سنة 1954*
*ومجلة   starof bartania طبع لندن يناير 1954*
*ومجلة manchestor Sunlight 22 او 23 على ما اعتقد سنة 1954*
*ومجلة london weekly mirror*
*  وكمان في قصة تانية برضه زي القصة دي لكن لم ننتهي من الموضوع دة *


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

إيليـــا قال:
			
		

> *احب اعطي شي جديد في هذا الموضوع ..وهو ان في سفينة نوح عليه السلام وجدوا لوحة خشبية مكتوب اسم النبي محمد واهل البيت كمان *
> *محمد ايليا فاطمة شبر وشبير *
> *وشبر وشبير يعني الحسن والحسين *


 
دليل؟


----------



## VIRUSH34 (24 أغسطس 2006)

كيف اكتشف متى لوقا مرقس ان السفينة في جبل ارات هل كانوا انبياء ام رسل ام معصومين 
او ان كان بينهم اتصال و بين الرب كي يخبرهم بهذا الامر ..
الا يدل ذلك ان اناجيلكم ماخوذه من انجيل حقيقي و هو كلام الله انزل على لسان المسيح
و لو لم يكن كلامي صحيحا فلماذا البحث جاري عن الانجيل الحقيقي لدرجه انهم
اكتشفوا اناجيل مثل انجيل  يهوذا و انجيل برنابا ..www.thegrace.com/BERNABA.html - 17k


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

VIRUSH34 قال:


> كيف اكتشف متى لوقا مرقس ان السفينة في جبل ارات هل كانوا انبياء ام رسل ام معصومين


 
شو دخل سفينة نوح بمتى و لوقا و مرقس؟

اين ذكرت سفينة نوح في الانجيل لو سمحت؟؟؟



> او ان كان بينهم اتصال و بين الرب كي يخبرهم بهذا الامر ..


 
التلاميذ كانو يكتبون عن طريق الوحي




> الا يدل ذلك ان اناجيلكم ماخوذه من انجيل حقيقي و هو كلام الله انزل على لسان المسيح


 
بالعكس, هذا يدل على صحة الاناجيل و لا وجود لنقل عن اي هرافة اخرى في عقلك المزفت بالخرافات الاسلامية





> و لو لم يكن كلامي صحيحا فلماذا البحث جاري عن الانجيل الحقيقي لدرجه انهم
> اكتشفوا اناجيل مثل انجيل يهوذا و انجيل برنابا ..www.thegrace.com/BERNABA.html - 17k


 
لا يوجد اي بحص عن اي انجيل حقيقي, لا اعرف عن اي خرافات اسلامية تتكلم انت

اما الرابط الذي وضعته مشكورا, الظاهر انك لم تفتحه و تقرأ محتواه اصلا, لانه يفنذ اكذوبة برنابا


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

شو دخل سفينة نوح بمتى و لوقا و مرقس؟

اين ذكرت سفينة نوح في الانجيل لو سمحت؟؟؟

لماذا تراوغ يا ايها الاخ لو قرات المشاركات السابقة لوجدت ان احد هم كتب ان الانجيل ذكر موقع سفينة نوح  في جبل ارات و علما ان الاناجيل كتبت على ايدى لوقا متى و مرقس فمرقس
كتب انجيل مرقس و لوقا كتب انجيل مرقس و هكذا ..
ملاحظه : كيف عرفوا موقع سفينة نوح ؟؟ الا يدل ذلك على نسخهم المعلومة من مصدر اخر 
هؤلاء الثلاث اناس عاديين ليسوا بانبياء و لا رسل حتى يكون بينهم و بين الرب
علاقة فالوحي لا ينزل على شخص عادي ...


التلاميذ كانو يكتبون عن طريق الوحي



اعيد كلامي و اقول ان الوحي لا ينزل الا على الرسل و الانبياء و انت اعلم مني بذلك
فلماذا تلف و تدور  النصارى في موقع انجيلي اجابوني برد صريح ان متى و لوقا و مرقس كتبوا الاناجيل عن طريق معاشرتهم المسيح و لكن احد هؤلاء الثلاث لم يذكر في الاناجيل الثلاث قط
يعني لم يعاصر المسيح فمن اين اتى بالمعلومات ؟؟؟
و لماذا لم ينزل الوحي على المسيح و نزل على اناس عادييين لو كان كلامك صحيحا ..

بالعكس, هذا يدل على صحة الاناجيل و لا وجود لنقل عن اي هرافة اخرى في عقلك المزفت بالخرافات الاسلامية



احترم نفسك و لا تنسب للاسلام شيئا هذا الحديث بيني و بينك و لا حاجة للسب سياتيك
يوما و تدرك الحقيقة ..

تدعي بان لا وجود لنقل فلماذا البحث جاري عن الانجيل الاصلي ؟؟
لحد الان عثروا على اكثر من ثلاث اناجيل منها .. برنابا و يهوذا ..


لا يوجد اي بحص عن اي انجيل حقيقي, لا اعرف عن اي خرافات اسلامية تتكلم انت

اما الرابط الذي وضعته مشكورا, الظاهر انك لم تفتحه و تقرأ محتواه اصلا, لانه يفنذ اكذوبة برنابا


تدعي ان برنابا اكذوبة و هل شهود يهوه اكذوبة من اكاذيب المسلمين ام ماذا كل شئ تنسبوه
لنا و هل نحن نشكل كابوسا لكم ما اتفه ان انسب الاشياء لغيري ..

هل تعلم ام تتناسى ان شهود يهوه نصارى يكفرونكم و يكفرون من يضع علامة المسيح في الكنيسة 
و يعتبرون المسيح نبي و ليس اله فهل قاموا بتاليف هذا الدين ام انهم اعجبوا بالمسلمين
لانهم يعبدون اله واحد لا يشركون به شيئا فقاموا بما قام المسلمين ..

انتم اعلم مني بصحة ديني لكنكم تستكبرون ..
اتريد ان تكون بموقع كسرى الذي شهد بان رسولنا على حق و لكنه خاف من ترك امواله و خسارتها وان يعارضوه الناس فلم يسلم ..


اللهم اني بلغت فاشهد


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

VIRUSH34 قال:


> لماذا تراوغ يا ايها الاخ لو قرات المشاركات السابقة لوجدت ان احد هم كتب ان الانجيل ذكر موقع سفينة نوح في جبل ارات و علما ان الاناجيل كتبت على ايدى لوقا متى و مرقس فمرقس
> كتب انجيل مرقس و لوقا كتب انجيل مرقس و هكذا ..


 
طيب بس لا تزعل حالك

ممكن تقتبسلي المشاركة مع الشاهد الي تقول ان سفينة نوح مذكور بالانجيل؟




> ملاحظه : كيف عرفوا موقع سفينة نوح ؟؟ الا يدل ذلك على نسخهم المعلومة من مصدر اخر
> هؤلاء الثلاث اناس عاديين ليسوا بانبياء و لا رسل حتى يكون بينهم و بين الرب
> علاقة فالوحي لا ينزل على شخص عادي ...


 

كلامك هذا خطير جدا, فالكتاب المقدس كتب قبل القرأن, فأنت بكلامك هذا تقول ان القرأن نقل حقائق سفينة نوح عن مصدر اخر ايضا

و اذا قلت القرأن تلقى هذه الحثائث من الوحي فيكون المثل للكتاب المقدس

اما كيف عرفوا و كتبت في العهد القديم
عرفوه لانهم كانوا معاصرين لهذا الحدث و كتبوا الكتاب المقدس بالوحي




> اعيد كلامي و اقول ان الوحي لا ينزل الا على الرسل و الانبياء و انت اعلم مني بذلك
> فلماذا تلف و تدور النصارى في موقع انجيلي اجابوني برد صريح ان متى و لوقا و مرقس كتبوا الاناجيل عن طريق معاشرتهم المسيح و لكن احد هؤلاء الثلاث لم يذكر في الاناجيل الثلاث قط
> يعني لم يعاصر المسيح فمن اين اتى بالمعلومات ؟؟؟


 
كل ما جاء الكتاب المقدي مكتوب عن الوحي, اذ الكتاب المقدس يشهد لنفسه:

*لِأَنَّ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ المُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ ـ متى 10: 20 ـ ,*

*وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْخُذْ رُوحَ العَالَمِ، بَلِ الرُّوحَ الذِي مِنَ اللّهِ، لِنَعْرِفَ الأَشْيَاءَ المَوْهُوبَةَ لَنَا مِنَ اللّهِ، الَّتِي نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا أَيْضاً، لَا بِأَقْوَالٍ تُعَلِّمُهَا حِكْمَةٌ إِنْسَانِيَّةٌ، بَلْ بِمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ ـ 1كرونثوس 2: 12 و13 ـ ,*

* مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً، لَا مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لَا يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ اللّهِ الحَيَّةِ البَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. لِأَنَّ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ كَعُشْبٍ، وَكُلَّ مَجْدِ إِنْسَانٍ كَزَهْرِ عُشْبٍ. العُشْبُ يَبِسَ وَزَهْرُهُ سَقَطَ، وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ـ 1بطرس 1: 23-25*


*إَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللّهِ القِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ *





> و لماذا لم ينزل الوحي على المسيح و نزل على اناس عادييين لو كان كلامك صحيحا ..


 
المسيح هو الله, فكيف ينزل الله الوحي على نفسه؟
المسيح ارسل رسله و ساقهم بالوحي





> تدعي بان لا وجود لنقل فلماذا البحث جاري عن الانجيل الاصلي ؟؟
> لحد الان عثروا على اكثر من ثلاث اناجيل منها .. برنابا و يهوذا ..


 
انت فعلا ضحية الشيوخ و الخرافات الاسلامية... انجيل برنابا انجيل ظهر في سنة ال 1700 في فرنسا و تم رفضه لوجود اخطاء جغرافية و علمية و اخطائة حقائقية

و الظاهر انك جاهل بدينك, لان العلماء المسلمين يرفضون انجيل برنابا ايضا لانه بيسب نبيك و رسولك

اما انجيل يهوذا فهذه البدعة تم تفنيدها في موضوع اخر فيايت تخليك في الموضوع الاصلي





> هل تعلم ام تتناسى ان شهود يهوه نصارى يكفرونكم و يكفرون من يضع علامة المسيح في الكنيسة


 
و شو دخلي فيهم انا؟ ما السنة بتكفر الشيعة و الشيعة بتفكر السنة و البهائية بتكفر الاثنين و الاحمدية بتفكر الثلاثة

لكن على اية حال شو دخل الخزعبلات هذه بموضوعنا؟ موضوعنا الذي هو سفينة نوح اذا نسيت


عسى التكرار يعلم الشطار

الموضوع هو سفينة نوح فخليك ملتزم بالموضوع


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل ما تريدونه من ادله في هذا الموضوع ...بدلا من هذا الجدال العقيم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=8546

انتظركم هناك

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كل ما تريدونه من ادله في هذا الموضوع ...بدلا من هذا الجدال العقيم
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي عزوز

الموضوع ناقشناه و فندناه و انتهى بهروب الطرف الاسلامي

يبقى عندك اضافة بالموضوع, اقرأه من جديد و ضيف الجديد

ما عندك اضافة يبقى اكرمنا بسكوتك

بلاش توجه الموضوع الى لينك اخر

و كويس انك ذكرتني حتى اغلق الموضوع الاخر


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> عزيزي عزوز
> 
> الموضوع ناقشناه و فندناه و انتهى بهروب الطرف الاسلامي
> 
> ...


 
وهذه هي اضافتي بالاثباتات 

سورة القمر 

وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ {13} تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا جَزَاء لِّمَن كَانَ كُفِرَ {14} وَلَقَد تَّرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ {15}

وصف في غاية الدقه لسفينه نوح
( ذات ألواح ودسر )




( ولقد تركناها اية فهل من مدكر ) ...................اعجاز غاية في الروعه
فقد ترك الله السفينة أيه فهل من مدكر .........( من علم نبي الاسلام هذا الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟)
ما أدراه بأن السفينه لازالت موجوده وقد تم اكتشافها بالصدفه في القرن الماضي !!!!!

سوره هود 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى *الْجُودِيِّ* وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ {44}
ثم يذكر الله هذه الايه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنتَ وَلاَ قَوْمُكَ مِن قَبْلِ هَـذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ {49}
كيف حدد نبي الاسلام مكان السفينه بهذه الدقه
( الجودي .............)
حيث نجد الكتاب المقدس يحدد مكانها على انه جبل الاراراط !!!!!
وبعد اكتشاف السفينه على جبل الجودي نجد ان معظم المعاهد والمواقع الالكترونيه تحاول بقدر الامكان تلافي هذا الخطأ الفادح
اما بان يقولوا ان الجودي كان يطلق عليه الاراراط ...( على الرغم من ان جبل الاراراط موجود بالفعل وهو اقرب جبل لجبل الجودي)
واما ان يقولو ( لم يحدد القران ما هو هذا الجودي )   سبحان الله الم تجدوها على جبل الجودي بتركيا !!!!!

واما ان يقولوا لقد علمها محمد من خلال رحلاته التجاريه الى سوريا .....يا سلام ....مكتشفينها سنه 1954  بعد ما زلزال كشفها من تحت الرمال ...وبيقولو الرسول شافها وحدد مكانها

ومرة قولك النبي كان قصده جبل الجودي بالسعوديه ( هو في جبل اسمه الجودي في السعوديه؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! ....سبحان الله) 

طب لما هو على حد زعمهم بينقل من الكتاب المقدس ...ما نقلهاش ليه زي ما هي الاراراط وخلاص ....عرف منين الجودي دي !!!!!

ونجد ان كل المواقع المسيحيه بالذات تكتب بالخط العريض noahs arak was found on Ararat mountines)
وعندما تتصفح ذلك الموقع تجد انهم يكتبون بين السطور ان السفينه وجدت على جبل الجودي ثم بالخط العريض ( بجانب جبل الاراراط)  لماذا التحايل؟؟؟!!!!!
وهذا مثال ...يحاولون التزييف على قدر الامكان فهم لا يريدون ذكر اسم الجبل ويريدون نسبه الى الارارط بأي ثمن
on a mountain in eastern Turkey, about a mile west of the Turkish / Iranian border and 17 miles south of Mount Ararat
http://www.noahsark-naxuan.com/Slide2.htm

اثبات الحقيقه من نفس الموقع ( الحق احق ان يتبع ) ولكن يراوغون على قدر الامكان 
هذه صوره اخذت بالقمر الصناعي للمنطقه  ونرى بالبونط العريض mount mesha – cordo ( judi) actaual ark anding place!!!! 






ثم عندما تبحث بين السطور تجد انهم يحاولون نسب هذا الموقع الى جبل الاراراط بأي شكل ليدارو هذه الخيبه....
من الصوره يمكننا رؤيه جبل الاراراط اين يقع     mount Ararat  ( على بعد 17 ميل من جبل الجودي )  


هذه هي وصله الموقع الذي عليه الصوره وعليه كل التفاصيل المتعلقه بتاريخ وكيفيه اكتشاف السفينه وصور لشكلها  هو موقع غير اسلامي بل هو موقع نصراني 

http://www.noahsark-naxuan.com/

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

لم تـاتي بأي جديد:




makakola قال:


> أخى الحبيب Muneer
> طبعا أنت صدقت الموقع الإسلامى الذى نقلت منه، وهو لم يكذب فى جبل الجودى، ولكنه كذب فيما يخص الكتاب المقدس ليظهر أن القرأن صادق والكتاب المقدس كاذب
> *أولا : (واستقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبال اراراط. وكانت المياه تنقص نقصا متواليا الى الشهر العاشر.وفي العاشر في اول الشهر ظهرت رؤوس الجبال)*
> *هذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس عن سفينه نوح ورسوها*
> ...


 



makakola قال:


> *الإخوة الأحباء*​
> 
> *حسما للموضوع، وحتى لا يظننا الأحباء المسلمين بأننا ندلس عليهم بأغلاط لإثبات كتابنا المقدس الذى لا يحتاج إثباتا من أحد*
> *إليكم هذه المقتطفات من مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب-دمشق العدد 97 - السنة الرابعة والعشرون - آذار 2005 - آذار 1425*
> ...


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا عزيزي انا محاور جديد الان في هذا الموضوع ولدي نقاطي ....

فند نقاطي نقطه بنقطه 

وانا نتظرك وخذ ما شئت من الوقت

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اله الا المسيح

لا احد يرفظ مكان جبال اراراط و لا يمكن لعاقل ان يرفظه




			
				نور الهدى;83813 قال:
			
		

> حيث نجد الكتاب المقدس يحدد مكانها على انه جبل الاراراط !!!!!
> وبعد اكتشاف السفينه على جبل الجودي نجد ان معظم المعاهد والمواقع الالكترونيه تحاول بقدر الامكان تلافي هذا الخطأ الفادح


 
الكتاب المقدس لم يقل جبل اراراط, بل جبال اراراط
وجبال أراراط هى مجموعه من الجبال تمتد ما بين أرمينيا وتركيا وشمال العراق، وهى منبع الأكراد المتفرقون حاليا بين العراق وتركيا وأرمينيا، وجبل الجودى هو واحد من جبال اراراط

فجبل جودي هو احدى سلاسل جبال اراط

يبقى الخطأ فين يرحم والديك؟


----------



## نور الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اذا النقطه الان هي جبل ام جبال اراراط 
هلا نظرت الى الصوره جيدا لتجد اين هي جبال الارارط من جبل الجودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذه اللقطه من الاقمار الصناعيه ....من البعثه التي اكتشفت السفينه

انظر وقل لي ماذا ترى في الصورى 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اذا النقطه الان هي جبل ام جبال اراراط
> هلا نظرت الى الصوره جيدا لتجد اين هي جبال الارارط من جبل الجودي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
عزيزيانا لا انخدع و لا امشي بالصور

انا احلل و اقبل بالتقارير و التحليلات العلمية و نرى منها:

*There is a mountain named Judi. There is a mountain named Ararat. They are both located within the bounds of the Biblical region of Ararat (Urartu). It is very possible that both the Bible and the Qur'an speak in unison on this issue. Could it be that both Mount Ararat and Mount Judi are the same ********? As you can see, some of today's authors use the two words and ********s interchangeably regarding the ******** of the Ark. *
*In peace, I submit to you that the Qur'an ******** of "the heights" and the Bible ******** of the "mountains of Ararat" are the same ******** even though there are two different mountains named as such. The ******** that is currently studied and the highest ******** in the Ararat region is Mount Ararat. *​*يمكنك قرأءة المزيد*
http://www.arksearch.com/najudi.htm

اذن بالدليل و البرهان و التقارير اثبتنا الوحدة في انتماء الجبل بحسب الكتاب المقدس الى نفس المكان و يضيف البحث ان العلماء يستخدمون نفس الاسم القديم الذي استخدمه الكتاب المقدس الى هذه اللحظة​


----------



## نور الهدى (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> عزيزيانا لا انخدع و لا امشي بالصور


اولا هذه الصورة ملتقطه بالقمر الصناعي وهي خير شاهد ...واعطيتك رابط الموقع وهو موقع نصراني 

..................................دعنا اذا للتقارير العلميه
وتقريرك الذي دونته هو رد من شخص على بعض الاسئله لو قرأت رأس الصفحه....
اذا لا يهمني كلامه في شئ 

دعنا للتقارير العلميه كما تقول 

وهذا هو موقع نصراني يثبت فشل زعمك بأن الجبلين لهما نفس الاسم اوي يقعا في المنطقه التي حددها الكتاب المقدس 

Over the last two decades the search for Noah's Ark has received international attention. Dozens of expeditions to the Ararat region of eastern Turkey, mostly by American Christian groups, have led to numerous claims - but no proof.

في خلال العقدين الخرين كانت هناك حملات معظمها من الجماعت النصرانيه المريكيه تبحث في ( منطقه الارارط) ولكن لا يوجد دليل على وجود السفينه في المنطقه !!!!!!!!!!


The Bible says Noah's boat came to rest on "the mountains of Ararat" (Genesis 8:4). "Ararat" probably designated a region (the ancient kingdom of Urartu) and not a specific mountain peak. After Noah and his family left the Ark on the mountain, the boat virtually disappeared from the pages of the Bible. Later Biblical writers never suggested they knew it could still be seen.

الكتاب المقدس *ربما *حدد منطقه ( مملكه ارارتو القديمه) وليس قمه جبل محددة ...بعدما هبط نوح وواسرته اختفى ذكر السفينه من صفحات البيبل ...والكتاب الانجيليين لم يقترحوا ان السفينه ممكن ان ترى الان!!!

*ولكن القران ذكر ان السفينه لازالت موجوده!!!!!!* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*ولقد تركناها ايه فهل من مدكر*


وايضا لاكمال الحديث عن جبل الارارات

the Urartian region was much more extensive (as shown on the map above). From Assyrian texts, Urartu is known to have existed from about the late 13th century BC to the 9th century BC as a loose federation of tribes

منطقه الارارت كانت واسعه كما هو موضح بالخريطه ..خلال وثيقه اسيريانيه ...اورارطو 
والاراراطوا كانت عباره عن قبائل منتشره وظهرت حوالي القرن 13 قبل الميلاد
ولكن موسى عليه السلام بعث في القرن 15 قبل الميلاد كيف يكتب في منطقه الارارط وهي لم تكن تأسست بعد 

ونجد ان الكاتب يقول ربما كانت الارارطو موجوده في فتره موسى ( بيكلم على اساس ان التوراه هي الاصل ) 


بعد كده نجد انه يقول ربما لان موسى كتبها في القرن 15 قبل الميلاد ....( والارارطوا كانت 13 قبل الميلاد يعني بعد موسى عليه السلام ب 200 سنه !!!!!!) اذا ما يعرفش موسى عليه السلام كان قصدو ايه ب 
mountains of *rrt*
*لاحظ انها كانت مكتوبه rrt ثم ترجمت الى ararat بعد ذلك ترجيحا !!!!*

*وانظر ماذا يقال اسفل الصوره*
*يقال ان المعلومات التاريخه ومقابلتها بما هو مكتوب في العهد القديم ينفي ان موسى هو كاتب التوراه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

وبعدين بيقولك ان اب الكنيسه قال سنه 400 وشويه بعد الميلاد ان السفينه على جبل الارارط قريبامن ارمينيا
اذا كل تفكير واعتقاد النصارة على مر الزمن هو ان جبل الاراراط هو الي مقصود لان مملكه الاراراط هي مملكه ارمينيا

ثم بعد ان اكتشفوا ان السفينه غير موجوده هناك حاولوا التلفيق بأي طريقه ليداروا خيبتهم


.........................................

وفي هذا الموقع يقول انه كانت مكتوبه في النسخه القانونيه انها جبال ارمينيا ثم كتبت بعد ذلك في النسخه المنقحه جبال الارارط!!!!!

*ويؤكد كلامه بأن مملكه الارارط المشار اليها في الكتاب المقدس هي منطقه جنوب ارمينيا ( لا يقع فيها جبل الجودي )ويستشهد بنص من ارميا 51*

Ararat: sacred land or high land; the name of a country on one of the mountains of which the ark rested after the Biblical _Flood_ subsided. The mountains mentioned were probably the Kurdish range of South Armenia. The word is rendered _Armenia_ in the Authorized Version but in the Revised Version _Land of Ararat_. In Jeremiah 51:27 the name denotes the central or southern portion of Armenia. It is however generally applied to a high and almost inaccessible mountain which rises majestically from the plain of the Araxes 

وهذا هو الرابط
http://ancientneareast.tripod.com/Urartu_Ararat.html


..............................................................

هنا يقول ان مملكه الارارط تأسست حوالي 850 قبل الميلاد ...يعني قبل كده ما كانش فيه حاجه اسمها مملكه الاراراط .....( التوراه 1500 قبل الميلاد ) يعني ساعت ما نزلت التوراه ما كانش فيه حاجه اسمها مملكه الاراراط .....................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



In the year 860 B.C., the Urartian kingdom was formed under its first king, Aramu, and the Assyrians began referring to the new nation as _Urartu_ (19). The Urartians, however, referred to their country as the _land of Biaini_. Scholars somehow derive the word _Van_, as in _Lake Van_ (and perhaps nearby _Lake Sevan_), from the word _Biaini_ and sometimes refer to Urartu as the _Kingdom of Van_ (20). 


*وهذه فضيحه اخرى تثبت انها كانت تعني جبال ارمينيا ( المقصود ببملكه الارارط حينها هي مملكه ارمينيا )*
*يعني جبل الجودي خارج الموضوع خالص وانتو عاوزين تلزقوا فيها وخلاص عشان تداروا خيبتكم*



<B>The ancient Hebrews knew the Urartians and had dealings with them, but the Old Testament mistakenly refers to them by a distorted name. Similarly, the name of a mountain vital to the Hebrew tradition has been distorted through the corruption of the name of Urartu. Professor Boris Petrovskii, a researcher into the Urartian Kingdom, writes of the Hebrew corruption of the name _Urartu_ as follows: [SIZE=-1]*"The name was preserved in the Old Testament in the corrupt form 'Ararat,' which in the Latin version became 'Armenia.' When the Massoretic writers were vocalising the text of the Bible they inserted the vowel a into words which were unknown to them, so that 'Urartu' became 'Ararat'; and it is only within very recent years that the Qumran scrolls have yielded a form of the name with the semi-vowel w in the first syllable (21)." *[/SIZE]​Two Old Testament references to Urartians are described by Professor Petrovskii as follows: [SIZE=-1]*"A passage in the Book of Jeremia dated to the fourth year of the reign of King Zedekiah (i.e., 594 B.C.) talks of calling together against Babylon the Medes, the Urartians ('Ararat'), the Mannaeans ('Minni') and the Scythians ('Aschenaz') (22)." *[/SIZE]​And[SIZE=-1]*"The Old Testament preserves a recollection ... that Sennocherib's sons, having killed their father, fled to Urartu (the 'land of Ararat' or 'land of Armenia') (23)." *[/SIZE]​</B>
وهذا هو الرابط وهو موقع تاريخي يتكلم عن الحضارات

http://www.starspring.com/ascender/urartu/urartu.html




وهذا رابط اخر يقول بأن مملكه الاراراط سميت على اسم جبل الاراراط
يعني جبل الاراراط هو الاصل والمنطقه اسمت عليه بعد كده 
ومملكه الاراراط ( ارمينيا هي المقصوده)
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.livius.org/arl-arz/armenia/armenia.html

وهذا هو النص 
*The country was originally called Uraštu or **Urartu after the mountain Ararat*, which is well known from the biblical story about Noah (_Genesis_ 8.4). The Armenians regarded the Ararat, which they called Baris, as their holy mountain. 

وهو يشير الى نص التوراه هنا .....يعني من ذلك ان المذكور في التوراه هو مملكه ارمينيا او المعروفه ب اراراطو


وهذا النص يثبت ان مملكه الاراراطو توسعت لتصل لمنطقه الاسيريان ما بين 900 الى 700 قبل الميلاد
يعني جبل الجودي دخل منطقه الاراراط بعد كتابه التوراه ب 1000 سنه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

From the ninth century on, Urartu was ruled by a single dynasty, which expanded Armenia to the south in a period when Assyria was weak. The Euphrates became Armenia's western border. However, Assyria recuperated and in 714 BCE, the A



*كل ما اوردته هو مواقع تاريخيه تتكلم عن منطقه الاراراطوا وجبال الارارطو بعيدا عن تلفيق اصحابك عندما تكلموا عن سفينه نوح ليدارو خيبتهم*

*وانا قلت في بدايه موضوعي اصلا ان كل المواقع تحاول تلفيق جبل الجودي بالاراراط باي طريقه لتثبت صحه روايه التوراه عن سفينه نوح*

*بينما اي موقع تاريخي اخر ليس له علاقه بالسفينه سيتحدث بصراحه *
*لذلك اتيتك بمواقع تاريخيه *

*ارجوا انت تثبتلي انت ايضا من مواقع حايده بعيدا عن مواقع التدليس*


*سلام*

*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*







*"*


----------



## Fadie (27 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال بسيط بغض النظر عن كون معلوماتك خاطئة

انت جبت منين ان الجبل الموجود عليه الفلك هو هو نفسه الجبل الذى وقف عنده الفلك بعد الطوفان؟


----------



## نور الهدى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> سؤال بسيط بغض النظر عن كون معلوماتك خاطئة


 
ههههههههههههههههههه......العلامه فادي قالنا المعلومات خاطئه
حضرتك ده مش كلامي ده كلام علماء تاريخ مجغرافيا غير مسلمين
حضرتك بقى ممكن تعرفنا المعلومات الصح بالادله من مواقع ( تاريخيه او جغرافيه)
مش المواقع الي اتكلمت على السفينه لو سمحت لانها كلها بتحاول التلفيق وخلاص وطبعا معروف ليه

مستني اولا

*تعليقك على كل فقره من الفقرات المقتبسه من المواقع العلميه*
*وتأييد تعلقاتك بأدله علميه*

*والا سيكون الحوار عباره عن جدل ...ولن اشارك في جدل *



> انت جبت منين ان الجبل الموجود عليه الفلك هو هو نفسه الجبل الذى وقف عنده الفلك بعد الطوفان؟


 
هل تقصد بسؤالك 
ان الجبل الذي رست عليه السفينه ممكن ان يكون غير الجبل الذي اصبحت عليه مره اخرى؟؟؟
يعني ممكن تكون هبطت مثلا او اتحركت بفعل المياه ؟؟؟؟

ارجو التوضيح

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (27 سبتمبر 2006)

> هل تقصد بسؤالك
> ان الجبل الذي رست عليه السفينه ممكن ان يكون غير الجبل الذي اصبحت عليه مره اخرى؟؟؟
> يعني ممكن تكون هبطت مثلا او اتحركت بفعل المياه ؟؟؟؟


 
سؤالى واضح

جبت منين ان الجبل اللى اكتشف عليه الفلك هو هو نفسه الذى رسى عليه الفلك بعد الطوفان؟؟؟


----------



## نور الهدى (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> جبت منين ان الجبل اللى اكتشف عليه الفلك هو هو نفسه الذى رسى عليه الفلك بعد الطوفان؟؟؟


 
*وصلني قصدك الان وسأتيك بالدليل لاحقا*

ولكن بدايه

*اريد تعلقك على ما جئت به من معلومات تاريخيه وجغرافيا  في المشاركه القبل سابقه وهي* تتلخص فيما يلي:

1- قبائل الاراراطو وجودها كان ما بين القرن 13 الى 9 قبل الميلاد والتوراه كما نزلت على موسى عليه السلام كانت في القرن 15 قبل الميلاد يعني قبل وجود القبائل هذه يعني قبل تسميه الجبل بهذا الاسم 

2- اسم القبائل كان منسوبا لاسم الجبل ( الارارط) 
3- لم تنشا ما يسمى بملكه الارارط( مملكه ) قبل 860 قبل الميلاد يعني لو افترضنا صحه زعمكم بأن المقصود هي جبال مملكه الارارط عامه فهذا يؤيد تحريف التوراه والتي من المفروض انها كتبت على الالواح في القرن 15 قبل الميلاد

4- نشات مملكه الارارط في ارمنيا حول بحيره فان  واشار لها الكتاب المقدس في ارميا51  المقطع 21  وكان المقصود بها مملكه ارمنيا 

5- لم يدخل  جبل الجودي داخل مملكه الارارط قبل 900 قبل الميلاد  يعني استحاله ان يكون المقطع ( جبال الاراراط ) الموجود في سفر التكوين قد اشار الى جبل الجودي حيث انه من المفروض انه كتب قبل ذلك بحوالي 900 عام !!!!

*ارجو ان لا تعلق على هذه النقط بل التعليق على النصوص العلميه في المشاركه القبل سابقه  وان تؤيد تعليقك بأثبات علمي من مواقع غير المواقع التي تتكلم عن سفينه نوح .....*

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع

اولا لما تحط اقتباس من موقع يا ريت تضع الرابط حتى نتكأد منه اذ لا يكفي ان تقتبس و تقول انه من فلا موقع و تنسبه الى الطرف المحاور




نور الهدى قال:


> وهذا هو موقع نصراني يثبت فشل زعمك بأن الجبلين لهما نفس الاسم اوي يقعا في المنطقه التي حددها الكتاب المقدس
> 
> Over the last two decades the search for Noah's Ark has received international attention. Dozens of expeditions to the Ararat region of eastern Turkey, mostly by American Christian groups, have led to numerous claims - but no proof.
> 
> في خلال العقدين الخرين كانت هناك حملات معظمها من الجماعت النصرانيه المريكيه تبحث في ( منطقه الارارط) ولكن لا يوجد دليل على وجود السفينه في المنطقه !!!!!!!!!!


 
ترجمتك غير دقيقة (لا تعتبرها اهانة)
عبر العقدين الاخرين استحوذ البحث عن فلك نوح انتباه عالمي
اعداد من البعثات لل اراراط منطقة في جنوب تركيا, غالبا من قبل جماعات امريكان مسيحيين, قيدت الى ادعاءات متعددة لكن بدون دليل

خلي بالك عندي بقية المقال التي تثبت صحة ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس و عندي ما لم تذكره من التقرير (عدم امانة و تحريف) و سأتي اليه لاحقا لافند ادعاءك




> The Bible says Noah's boat came to rest on "the mountains of Ararat" (Genesis 8:4). "Ararat" probably designated a region (the ancient kingdom of Urartu) and not a specific mountain peak. After Noah and his family left the Ark on the mountain, the boat virtually disappeared from the pages of the Bible. Later Biblical writers never suggested they knew it could still be seen.
> الكتاب المقدس *ربما *حدد منطقه ( مملكه ارارتو القديمه) وليس قمه جبل محددة ...بعدما هبط نوح وواسرته اختفى ذكر السفينه من صفحات البيبل ...والكتاب الانجيليين لم يقترحوا ان السفينه ممكن ان ترى الان!!!


 
ترجمة غير دقيقة ايضا (لا تعتبرها اهانة ايضا):
الكتاب المقدس يقول ان سفينة نوح استقرت على جبال اراراط فمن المحتمل حدد منطقة (مملكة الاراراط القديمة) و لم يحدد قمة جبل معين. بعد رحيل نوح و عائلته عن لفلك الذي على الجبل  اختفى ذكر السفينة من صفحات الكتاب المقدس. لاحقا لم يذكر كتاب الكتاب المقدس لم يقترحوا انهم عرفوا انه من الممكن رؤيتها

فما معنى الكلام؟ يا اخ نور الهدى

المعنى هو ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر المنطقة التي رسى عليها الفلك و لكن لم يذكرها في وقت لحق و لم يذكر كتاب الكتاب المقدس انها رؤيت او ممكن رؤيتها, اذ لم يذكر شيئا عن الفلك بعد انتهاء الطوفان و رحيل نوح و من معه





*



ولكن القران ذكر ان السفينه لازالت موجوده!!!!!! 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ولقد تركناها ايه فهل من مدكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهذه ايضا نقطة اسأت فهمها من النص اعلاه, اذ النص لا يقول ان السفينة اختفت من الوجود, بل اختفت من نصوص الكتاب المقدس, اي لم يذكر عنها شيئا 

و دعني اكمل النص الذي اقتطقته حضرتك و لم تذكره و كلنا نعرف السبب (لعدم الامانة و التزييف)

The mountain called Ararat today is more like a mountain range with twin peaks. Interestingly, there have been numerous reports throughout history of a large boat on a mountain in this region. Earliest references (beginning in the 3rd century B.C.) suggested it was common knowledge that the Ark could still be viewed on Mount Ararat.​الجبل المدعو اراراط اليوم هو سلسلة جبلية فيها قمتين شقيقتين
من المثير انه كان هناك العديد من الايتطلاعات خلال التاريخ انه هناك شفين على جبل في هذه المنطقة
اقدم المصادر (بداية الثرن الثالث قبل المسيح) مقترحة انه من المعروف ان الفلك من الممكن رؤيته في جبل اراراط

و انا اتسائل لماذا لم تذكر هذا الجزء من التقرير؟ هل لانه يهدم ادعائك كله؟ غريب... اين الامانة في النقاش؟

ناهيك عن بقية التقرير من اعترافات بدخول الفلك و التسلق على جدرانه في نفس المنطقة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس
​* 



> وايضا لاكمال الحديث عن جبل الارارات
> the Urartian region was much more extensive (as shown on the map above). From Assyrian texts, Urartu is known to have existed from about the late 13th century BC to the 9th century BC as a loose federation of tribes
> منطقه الارارت كانت واسعه كما هو موضح بالخريطه ..خلال وثيقه اسيريانيه ...اورارطو
> والاراراطوا كانت عباره عن قبائل منتشره وظهرت حوالي القرن 13 قبل الميلاد


 
انت انتقلت الى نص اخر من تقرير اخر, فالرجاء عدم محاولة نسب النص الى سابقه
و نعيد الترجمة من جديد:
منطقة الاراراط كانت منتشرة بصورة متسعة (كما موجود في الخارطة اعلاه)
من النصوص السيريانية, اراراطو معروف انها موجودة منذ اواخر القرن 13 قبل المسي الى القرن ال 9 قبل المسيح كمنطقة فيدرالية سائبة للقبائل

و ها انا اراك اسأت فهم النص من الجديد, فالنص يقول ان منطقة الارارطو عرفت بأنه منطقة فيديرالية سائبة من فترة القرن 13 الى 9 قبل المسيح
و لا يقل انه فترة كانت موجودة من القرن 13 الى 9 قبل المسيح

و انا اتعجب لماذا لم تذكر الجملة هذه في بداية اقتباسك
During the time of the Old Testament though

اي هذا القول يا عزيزي هو بدعم الكتاب المقدس

و اتعجب لماذا لو تورد النصوص التالية من نفس الموقع؟

However, if one takes a conservative view of Moses writing Genesis in the 15th century BC rather than the 13th century BC, then Urartu would have been known even in that era.​النص يقول مباشرة بعد النص الذي اقتبسته:
على اي حال, اذا اخذنا نظرة من كتب موسى في التكوين في القرن ال 15 قبل الميلاد و ليس ال 13 نرى ان الاراراطو كانت معروفة حتى في ذلك التاريخ

أين الامانة في النقل؟

​


> mountains of *rrt*
> *لاحظ انها كانت مكتوبه rrt ثم ترجمت الى ararat بعد ذلك ترجيحا !!!!*


 
كذب و افتراء فالنص يقول:
(another version of the Hebrew "rrt" - no vowels in the original Hebrew text of Genesis")​
في نسخة اخرى بالعبرية مكتوبة rrt لعدم وجود الحروف اللينة (حروف العلة) في النص العبري الاصلي في التكوين

فلم تترجم الى اراراط ترجيحا كما ادعيت كذبا​​​ 
*



وانظر ماذا يقال اسفل الصوره
يقال ان المعلومات التاريخه ومقابلتها بما هو مكتوب في العهد القديم ينفي ان موسى هو كاتب التوراه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اي صورة هذه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* 


*



ويؤكد كلامه بأن مملكه الارارط المشار اليها في الكتاب المقدس هي منطقه جنوب ارمينيا ( لا يقع فيها جبل الجودي )ويستشهد بنص من ارميا 51

Ararat: sacred land or high land; the name of a country on one of the mountains of which the ark rested after the Biblical Flood subsided. The mountains mentioned were probably the Kurdish range of South Armenia. The word is rendered Armenia in the Authorized Version but in the Revised Version Land of Ararat. In Jeremiah 51:27 the name denotes the central or southern portion of Armenia. It is however generally applied to a high and almost inaccessible mountain which rises majestically from the plain of the Araxes 

وهذا هو الرابط
http://ancientneareast.tripod.com/Urartu_Ararat.html

أنقر للتوسيع...

النص يقول ان ارارات معناها الارض المرتفعة وهو الاسم المطلق لبلد على احدى الجبال التي رسى عليها الفلك بحسب الكتاب المقدس
الجبال المذكورة هي احتمال سلسلة الجبال جنوب ارمينا (تركيا حاليا)
فالنص يذكر ذلك دون التطرق الى جودي او عدم وجوده في هذه السلسة من الجبال



* 


> هنا يقول ان مملكه الارارط تأسست حوالي 850 قبل الميلاد ...يعني قبل كده ما كانش فيه حاجه اسمها مملكه الاراراط .....( التوراه 1500 قبل الميلاد ) يعني ساعت ما نزلت التوراه ما كانش فيه حاجه اسمها مملكه الاراراط .....................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In the year 860 B.C., the Urartian kingdom was formed under its first king, Aramu, and the Assyrians began referring to the new nation as _Urartu_ (19). The Urartians, however, referred to their country as the _land of Biaini_. Scholars somehow derive the word _Van_, as in _Lake Van_ (and perhaps nearby _Lake Sevan_), from the word _Biaini_ and sometimes refer to Urartu as the _Kingdom of Van_ (20).


 
كذب و افتراء من جديد, فاراك تتخبط بين النصوص و مش عارف ترسالك على حل, مرة تقول تأسست في القرن 13 و مرة في منتصف القرن ال 8 و كل هذا بسبب عدم فهمك للنص
فالنص الاول كما ذكرنا انها كانت منطقة فيدريالية سائبة في ذلك الوقت
و النص هذا يذكر لنا ان المملكة الارارطية شكلت تحت قيادة اول ملك لها لذلك السيريانيين بدأ بالتلميح للمملكة الجديد ب اوراطو
و هنا فاتك الن الكتاب المقدس في وقت فلك نوح لم يتكلم عن عن شعب او مملكة ارارطو, بل على منطقة و جبال الاراط 



> وهذا رابط اخر يقول بأن مملكه الاراراط سميت على اسم جبل الاراراط
> يعني جبل الاراراط هو الاصل والمنطقه اسمت عليه بعد كده


 
وهذا تأكيد من فمك ان المملكة ووقت تكوينها ليس له علاقة بجبال الاراراط
فجبال الاراراط موجودة و يطلق عليها هذا الاسم حتى قبل تكون المملكة الاراراطية


و دعني انهي هذا التخبط من نفس الموقع الذي اقتبست منه لنحدد موقع جبال الاراراط

Mount Ararat is* located in Eastern Turkey on the borders of Iran, Armenia* (formerly U.S.S.R.), and Nachivan. This volcanic mountain rises 5,165 meters or 16,945 feet high above the plains and is the highest ******** in the ancient kingdom of Urartu, *a region which covered thousands of square miles.* Ararat is the bastardized name of *Urartu*http://www.noahsarksearch.com/urartu.htmhttp://www.noahsarksearch.com/urartu.htm from the *Hebrew Torah*http://bible.gospelcom.net/cgi-bin/...=NIV&showfn=yes&showxref=yes&language=englishhttp://bible.gospelcom.net/cgi-bin/...=NIV&showfn=yes&showxref=yes&language=english written by Moses (c. 1450 BC)​والان من المواقع التي اقتبستها و قلت عليها مواقع تاريخية يقال سلسلة جبال ارارط موجودة في شرق تركيا و مع حدود ايران و ارمينيا
و ان مساحة الجبال كبيرة تغطي الاف الاميال المربعة

والان أسألك, اين مكان جبل جودي؟

دعني اقتبس لك من دينك و من عقيدتك لنرى ما قولك في الامر:

فأبن كثير في تفسير هود 44

عَلَى الْجُودِيّ " قَالَ مُجَاهِد : *وَهُوَ جَبَل بِالْجَزِيرَةِ* تَشَامَخَتْ الْجِبَال يَوْمئِذٍ مِنْ الْغَرَق وَتَطَاوَلَتْ وَتَوَاضَعَ هُوَ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَلَمْ يَغْرَق وَأَرْسَتْ عَلَيْهِ سَفِينَة نُوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَقَالَ قَتَادَة اِسْتَوَتْ عَلَيْهِ شَهْرًا حَتَّى نَزَلُوا مِنْهَا ; قَالَ قَتَادَة : قَدْ أَبْقَى اللَّه سَفِينَة نُوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام عَلَى *الْجُودِيّ مِنْ أَرْض الْجَزِيرَة* عِبْرَة وَآيَة حَتَّى رَآهَا أَوَائِل هَذِهِ الْأُمَّة , وَكَمْ مِنْ سَفِينَة قَدْ كَانَتْ بَعْدهَا فَهَلَكَتْ وَصَارَتْ رَمَادًا .* وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك : الْجُودِيّ جَبَل بِالْمَوْصِلِ* وَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ هُوَ الطُّور 

الجلالين:​"وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْض ابْلَعِي مَاءَك" الَّذِي نَبَعَ مِنْك فَشَرِبَتْهُ دُون مَا نَزَلَ مِنْ السَّمَاء فَصَارَ أَنْهَارًا وَبِحَارًا "وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي" أَمْسِكِي عَنْ الْمَطَر فَأَمْسَكَتْ "وَغِيض" نَقَصَ "الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْر" تَمَّ أَمْر هَلَاك قَوْم نُوح "وَاسْتَوَتْ" وَقَفَتْ السَّفِينَة "*عَلَى الْجُودِيّ" جَبَل بِالْجَزِيرَةِ بِقُرْبِ الْمُوصِل* "وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا" هَلَاكًا "لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ" الْكَافِرِينَ

القرطبي:
الْجُودِيّ جَبَل بِقُرْبِ الْمَوْصِل ; اِسْتَوَتْ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْعَاشِر مِنْ الْمُحَرَّم يَوْم عَاشُورَاء ; فَصَامَهُ نُوح وَأَمَرَ جَمِيع مَنْ مَعَهُ مِنْ النَّاس وَالْوَحْش وَالطَّيْر وَالدَّوَابّ وَغَيْرهَا فَصَامُوهُ , شُكْرًا لِلَّهِ تَعَالَى وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى . وَقِيلَ : كَانَ ذَلِكَ يَوْم الْجُمْعَة . وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى أَوْحَى إِلَى الْجِبَال أَنَّ السَّفِينَة تُرْسَى عَلَى وَاحِد مِنْهَا فَتَطَاوَلَتْ , وَبَقِيَ الْجُودِيّ لَمْ يَتَطَاوَل تَوَاضُعًا لِلَّهِ , فَاسْتَوَتْ السَّفِينَة عَلَيْهِ : وَبَقِيَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَعْوَادهَا 

و كذلك ينقل الطبري ايضا

والان لنأتي الى التأريخ العربي:
وهذه هي مقتطفات مما جاء في مجلة التراث العربي
_*(فهذه الآيات تفصّل القول في قصة "الطوفان" دون أن تسميه، كما تشير الآيات الأخيرة إلى أن السفينة استقرّت على "الجودي".. هكذا أطلق القرآن الكريم اسم "الجودي" على هذا الجبل التي استوت عليه سفينة نوح... وفي اسم هذا الجبل أقوال تختلف لفظاً باختلاف الأمم التي تعاقبت عليه، وأطلقت كل أمة عليه اسماً وفق لغتها، لكن جميع هذه الأسماء حدّدت له مكاناً مخصوصاً معلوماًن نذكر منها ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس: (وكان الطوفان أربعين يوماً على الأرض، وأَجاءَ اللهُ ريحاً على الأرض، فهدأت المياه وانسدّت ينابيع الغّمْر، ورجعت المياه عن الأرض واستقرّ الفُلك على أراراط( التكوين /7 ـ 8.‏)
(وآراراط هذا لفظ عِبريّ مأخوذ من أصل أكادي (أورارطو) أُطلق على منطقة جبلية في آسية، وهي أعلى مكان في هضبة أرمينية، وعلى أحد هذه الجبال استقرّ فُلك نوح، وقمة هذا الجبل يطلق عليها "أرارات"، واسمها في التركية "اغري داغ"(4)، ويقول ابن الأثير: (... انتهت السفينة إلى الجودي، وهو جبل بناحية "قردي"(5) قرب الموصل)(6)، فالجودي جبل في "أرارات" يقع شمال العراق، ولفظ "أرارات" في النصوص الآشورية جاء بصيغة "أورارتو"، ولفظ الجودي في اللغة البابلية والكلدانية من "جدا ـ جوديا" أي علا وشب وارتفع.)*
*(وجاء في الصفحة 691 من المجلد الأول للموسوعة الأرمنية: "إن لأرارات ثلاثة أسماء هي: الجودي، قردى، أرارات". *_

*http://www.awu-dam.org/trath/97/turath97-017.htm*


والان, هل تعارض تواجد مكان الجبل؟

بعد ما نكمل الحوار في الكتاب المقدس, عندي ضربة قاضية لما جاء في القرأن بشأن جبل جودي لكن سنأتي اليه لاحقا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (27 سبتمبر 2006)

> *وصلني قصدك الان وسأتيك بالدليل لاحقا
> 
> *ولكن بدايه


 
ولا بداية ولا نهاية

الاستاذ ماى روك نسف كلامك اساسا

فى انتظار دليلك ان هذا الجبل الذى اكتسف عليه الفلك هو نفس الجبل الذى رسى عليه الفلك بعد الطوفان


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*صدقني يا فادي, عندي صاعقة من نفس المواقع الي اقتبس منها تنفي اعجاز القرأن في قصة فلك نوح *

*حفجرها اول ما اكمل الحديث في الكتاب المقدس و الشبهات المزعومة ليه*


----------



## Fadie (28 سبتمبر 2006)

يدوم صليبك ماى روك و يكترلنا من صواعقك يارب


----------



## نور الهدى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدايه احييك على حسن تلاعبك بكلامي مع مزجه بعدم فهمه مع تلاعبك ببعض الالفاظ واستغلالها لمصلحتك وهذا ليس بجديد عليكم

نبدأ بالفضيحه وتفنيد ردودك 



> اولا لما تحط اقتباس من موقع يا ريت تضع الرابط حتى نتكأد منه اذ لا يكفي ان تقتبس و تقول انه من فلا موقع و تنسبه الى الطرف المحاور


 
انا وضعت الروابط فعلا ...يمكن نسيت واحد ولا حاجه ...حدد ايهم وانا اجيبلك الرابط بتاعه




> ترجمتك غير دقيقة (لا تعتبرها اهانة)
> عبر العقدين الاخرين استحوذ البحث عن فلك نوح انتباه عالمي
> اعداد من البعثات لل اراراط منطقة في جنوب تركيا, غالبا من قبل جماعات امريكان مسيحيين, قيدت الى ادعاءات متعددة لكن بدون دليل


 
يا اخي انا ممكن اترجمها ترجمه دقيقه ...هذا ليس عجز مني ولكن تبسيط للنصوص وليس اكثر وانظر لترجمتي ولو فيها خروج عن ترجمتك ابقى اكلم 



> خلي بالك عندي بقية المقال التي تثبت صحة ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس و عندي ما لم تذكره من التقرير (عدم امانة و تحريف) و سأتي اليه لاحقا لافند ادعاءك


 
هذا موقع نصراني بحت ....واظنك تعلم ذلك ...لم اقتبس منه الا ما يهمني ...والمقال عباره عن رد عن استفسار وهو طبعا غير مؤيد بدلائل علميه على الردود ....
وانا طلبت منك انك تجيب دليل من مواقع تاريخيه او جغرافيه مش مواقع نصرانيه تبشيريه بحته




> المعنى هو ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر المنطقة التي رسى عليها الفلك و لكن لم يذكرها في وقت لحق و لم يذكر كتاب الكتاب المقدس انها رؤيت او ممكن رؤيتها, اذ لم يذكر شيئا عن الفلك بعد انتهاء الطوفان و رحيل نوح و من معه


 
هل كلامي خرج عن هذا
انا قلت ان السفينه لم يذكر عن  وجودها شئ في الكتاب المقدس

بينما قال القران انها لازلت موجوده ...وهذه نقطه .......لصالح القران



> *وهذه ايضا نقطة اسأت فهمها من النص اعلاه, اذ النص لا يقول ان السفينة اختفت من الوجود, بل اختفت من نصوص الكتاب المقدس, اي لم يذكر عنها شيئا *


 
وهل انا قلت اختفت من الوجود .....اقرا مشاركتي ستجد انني قلت ( اختفت من صفحات البيبل)



> *و دعني اكمل النص الذي اقتطقته حضرتك و لم تذكره و كلنا نعرف السبب (لعدم الامانة و التزييف*


 
حضرتك انا اقتبسته ولم اترجمه لانه اسهل من ان يترجم...وليس للتزييف

اما لو اردنا التكلم عن التزييف فهو  استخدام النص في غير موضعه 
بالاضافه الى ان النص يثبت ان وجود السفينه على الارارط خطأ جغرافي و فلنرى ترجمتك 

الجبل المدعو اراراط اليوم هو سلسلة جبلية فيها قمتين شقيقتين
من المثير انه كان هناك العديد من الايتطلاعات خلال التاريخ انه هناك شفين على جبل في هذه المنطقة
اقدم المصادر (بداية الثرن الثالث قبل المسيح) مقترحة انه من المعروف ان الفلك من الممكن رؤيته في جبل اراراط


1-الجبل ( وليس جبال ) المدعو ارارط 

الجبل عباره عن سلسله جبليه فيها قمتين ( رائع معلومه قديمه و معروفه )

اذن تعني ان التوراه كانت تقصد بجبال الاراراط ( احدى هاتين القمتين التوأمين)

وطبعا انت ظننت ان احدى هاتين القمتين هو الجودي لذلك قلت اني زييفت وزورت

لنرى تعريف جبل الارارط في اي مرجع وليكن الموسوعه 

Technically, Ararat is a stratovolcano, formed of lava flows and pyroclastic ejecta. *A smaller (3,896 m) cone, Mount "Sis", also known as "Little Ararat", rises from the same base, southeast of the main peak (Armenians sometimes call the higher peak "Masis").* The lava plateau stretches out between the two pinnacles. The last activity on the mountain was a major earthquake in July 1840 centered around the Ahora Gorge, a northeast trending chasm that drops 1,825 metres (6,000 ft) from the top of the mountain.
*The Book of **Genesis** identifies the "**mountains of Ararat**" as the resting place of **Noah's Ark** after the **Great Flood** described there*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Ararat

*اما بالنسبه لادعاءات رؤيه السفينه هناك ....فالتقارير تثبت ان السفيه كانت مدفون اصلا ولم يظهرها الا زلزال ....سادونها في ردي على فادي ان شاء الله*
ثم تذكر بأن هذه السلسه هي ما حددتها التوراه ...... وهذين التوأمين ليس لهما علاقه بالجودي 

يا عزيزي ....فلن ازور لاخدع نفسي من اجل انتصار مزيف مثلكم 
فأنا هدفي هو الحق ولا شئ غير الحق




> انت انتقلت الى نص اخر من تقرير اخر, فالرجاء عدم محاولة نسب النص الى سابقه


 
انا لم انسب نص لاخر ...هو فقط جمله لاكمال الحديث وقد حددت مصدر المقال الجديد .....يبدو انك اسأت الفهم



> منطقة الاراراط كانت منتشرة بصورة متسعة (كما موجود في الخارطة اعلاه)
> من النصوص السيريانية, اراراطو معروف انها موجودة منذ اواخر القرن 13 قبل المسي الى القرن ال 9 قبل المسيح كمنطقة فيدرالية سائبة للقبائل


 
ترجمتي هي ترجمه للمضمون وليست ترجمه حرفيه

كما انك اسات الترجمه هنا 
فهو يقول ان منطقه الارارطوا كانت عباره عن قبائل ما بين 13 الى 9 قبل الميلاد
يعني بدأ وجودها من القرن 13 قبل الميلاد فكلام واضح




> و انا اتعجب لماذا لم تذكر الجملة هذه في بداية اقتباسك
> During the time of the Old Testament though
> 
> اي هذا القول يا عزيزي هو بدعم الكتاب المقدس


اولا هذا نهايه مقطع وليس بدايه المقطع الذي اقتبسته انا
اما عن المقطع الذي فيه هذه الجمله فشكرا لك ان لفت انتباهي له 

During the time of the Old Testament though, the Urartian region was much more extensive (as shown on the map above). 

وهو يتكلم عن المملكه زمن العهد القديم ككل  وليس زمن اسفار موسى  ...اما عندما تحدث عن اسفار موسى وضح الفرق الزمني بينها وبين وجود  قبائل الاراراطو

From Assyrian texts, Urartu is known to have existed from about the late 13th century BC to the 9th century BC as a loose federation of tribes




> النص يقول مباشرة بعد النص الذي اقتبسته:
> على اي حال, اذا اخذنا نظرة من كتب موسى في التكوين في القرن ال 15 قبل الميلاد و ليس ال 13 نرى ان الاراراطو كانت معروفة حتى في ذلك التاريخ
> 
> أين الامانة في النقل؟


 


> اتعجب لماذا لو تورد النصوص التالية من نفس الموقع؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## نور الهدى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*



			صدقني يا فادي, عندي صاعقة من نفس المواقع الي اقتبس منها تنفي اعجاز القرأن في قصة فلك نوح 

حفجرها اول ما اكمل الحديث في الكتاب المقدس و الشبهات المزعومة ليه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*رد على مشاركتي الاول بامانه علميه وبلاش تتجاهل ما لا تستطيع الرد عليه*

*اوما بالنسبه لفادي*
*ما تفرحش اوي ...هو عشان رد بكلمتين يبقى تهيص كده*
*استنى شويه لسا بدري*
*مشكلتي بس اني ما رتبتش نقطي صح وهو عرف الى حد ما يستخدم ثغرات مشاركتي لاني ما بعرفش ارتب افكاري صح*
*على العموم اما نشوف الصواعق *

*سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع
اشكر الرب اولا ان الشبهات بدأت تتساقط فسنرى في الرد هذا كم شبهة بقيت و بنعمة الرب ستتساقط الى ان نصل الى ما وصلنا اليه سابقا وهو اعتراف الاخ المسلم ان ما نقله الكتاب المقدس هو صحيح




نور الهدى قال:


> بدايه احييك على حسن تلاعبك بكلامي مع مزجه بعدم فهمه مع تلاعبك ببعض الالفاظ واستغلالها لمصلحتك وهذا ليس بجديد عليكم


 
تلاعبت بكلامك؟ انا لم ارد على كلامك في مشاركتي بل رديت على كلام المواقع الي نسختها
و لا اعرف كيف يمكنني التلاعب بها, فأنت من اقبست يا عزيزي و لست انا من اقتبس من المواقع





> يا اخي انا ممكن اترجمها ترجمه دقيقه ...هذا ليس عجز مني ولكن تبسيط للنصوص وليس اكثر وانظر لترجمتي ولو فيها خروج عن ترجمتك ابقى اكلم


 
محاولة التبسيط الفاشلة هذه التي حاولت (او يمكن لسوء فهمك للنص) ان تعطيها معنى اخر و انا وضحت معناها اذ النص لا يعتبر اي حجة ابدا




> هذا موقع نصراني بحت ....واظنك تعلم ذلك ...لم اقتبس منه الا ما يهمني ...والمقال عباره عن رد عن استفسار وهو طبعا غير مؤيد بدلائل علميه على الردود ....


 
موقع نصراني ولا اسلامي و لا يهودي
انت افتبست منه و اعتبرته حجة علي و انا رديت عليك من نفس الكلام الذي تعتبره حجة و فندت ادعائك

و اتعجب من هذا التحول, اذ بالبداية قلت انت ان كل المواقع التي اقتبست منها هي مواقع علمية و تاريخية و الان سقط واحد منهم, و ربنا يعلم اذا بقى احد منهم في حساباتك في اخر المطاف :t33: 




> وانا طلبت منك انك تجيب دليل من مواقع تاريخيه او جغرافيه مش مواقع نصرانيه تبشيريه بحته


 
اقتباساتي هي كلها من المواقع التي اقتبستها و هي في الردود المتتالية من المواقع العلمية و الغير مسيحية
يبقى بلاش تغاظي نظر زائف





> هل كلامي خرج عن هذا
> انا قلت ان السفينه لم يذكر عن وجودها شئ في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> بينما قال القران انها لازلت موجوده ...وهذه نقطه .......لصالح القران


 
يا اخي اذا لم يذكرها الكتاب المقدس مش معناها احتفت ولا اكلها الجني الازرق
يعني الشفينة حتروح فين عني؟ :dntknw: 






> الجبل المدعو اراراط اليوم هو سلسلة جبلية فيها قمتين شقيقتين
> من المثير انه كان هناك العديد من الايتطلاعات خلال التاريخ انه هناك شفين على جبل في هذه المنطقة
> اقدم المصادر (بداية الثرن الثالث قبل المسيح) مقترحة انه من المعروف ان الفلك من الممكن رؤيته في جبل اراراط
> 
> ...


 
التكرار يعلم الشطار فنعيد من جديد لان شكلك ما فهمت:

The mountain called Ararat today is more like a mountain range with twin peaks. Interestingly, there have been numerous reports throughout history of a large boat on a mountain in this region. Earliest references (beginning in the 3rd century B.C.) suggested it was common knowledge that the Ark could still be viewed on Mount Ararat​الجبل الي اسمه ارارات اليوم هو سلسلة جبلية
يعني الجبل الي كان اسمه ارارات هو اليوم سلسلة جبلية متكون من قمتين
و انا لم اقصد اي قمة بالنسبة اذا كانت جودي ام الاراراط
انا اذكر حقائق عن انه سلسلةجبلية اليوم متعدد القمم​ 
 


> Technically, Ararat is a stratovolcano, formed of lava flows and pyroclastic ejecta. *A smaller (3,896 m) cone, Mount "Sis", also known as "Little Ararat", rises from the same base, southeast of the main peak (Armenians sometimes call the higher peak "Masis").* The lava plateau stretches out between the two pinnacles. The last activity on the mountain was a major earthquake in July 1840 centered around the Ahora Gorge, a northeast trending chasm that drops 1,825 metres (6,000 ft) from the top of the mountain.
> *The Book of **Genesis** identifies the "**mountains of Ararat**" as the resting place of **Noah's Ark** after the **Great Flood** described there*.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Ararat


 

اقتباسك هذا يدعم كلامي ايضا, بكونه سلسلة جبلية متكونة من اكثر من قمة و عندي ايضا ادلة من ناسا تدعم ذلك ايضا
و اخر ما جاء في اقتباسك  
*The Book of **Genesis** identifies the "**mountains of Ararat**" as the resting place of **Noah's Ark** after the **Great Flood** described there*.

يدعم كلام الكتاب المقدس بقوة

*



اما بالنسبه لادعاءات رؤيه السفينه هناك ....فالتقارير تثبت ان السفيه كانت مدفون اصلا ولم يظهرها الا زلزال ....سادونها في ردي على فادي ان شاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
من جديد اقتباس من نفس الموقع الي اقتبست منه وهو موقع ويكيبيديا
تأكيدات بأن اشخاص وجدوا الفلك على جبال اراراط:​*A number of individuals have reported seeing Noah's ark and even exploring it, either at the **Ararat anomaly** or at an alternative site on the mountain, the **Ahora Gorge**[15]**. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noah's_Ark_hoaxes​​ 


> ترجمتي هي ترجمه للمضمون وليست ترجمه حرفيه
> 
> كما انك اسات الترجمه هنا
> فهو يقول ان منطقه الارارطوا كانت عباره عن قبائل ما بين 13 الى 9 قبل الميلاد
> يعني بدأ وجودها من القرن 13 قبل الميلاد فكلام واضح


 
لا يا عزيزي المعنى هو:

منطقة اراراط كانت منتشرة بصورة منتشرة و من النصوص السيريانية, اراراطو (التي هي المملكة الاراراطية و ليست منطقة اراراط) معروف انها موجودة منذ اواخر القرن 13 قبل المسيح الى القرن ال 9 قبل المسيح كمنطقة فيدرالية سائبة للقبائل

فالمنطقة كانت منتشرة و موجودة حتى قبل تكون المملكة الاراراطية و سأتي الى ذلك في اقتباس من اقولك

و النص قال انها من فترة القرن 13 قبل الميلاد الى 9 قبل الميلاد كانت على المملكة على شكل منطقة قيديرالية سائبة للقبائل

فعندما نقول ان الحكم الجمهوري بدأ في العراق من 1958 الى وقتنا الحالي, ليس معناه ان العراق كمنطقو و شعب لم يكن موجودا قبل الحكم الجمهوري

و بكلتا الحالتين فالكتاب المقدس اشار الى المنطقة لا الشعب فليكن الشعب وجد متى ما وجد فأنت بنفسك نقلت:




> وهذا رابط اخر يقول بأن مملكه الاراراط سميت على اسم جبل الاراراط
> يعني جبل الاراراط هو الاصل والمنطقه اسمت عليه بعد كده


 
يعني المملكة سميت اصلا بسبب المنطقة فالمنطقة موجودة اصلا و الكتاب المقدس اشار الى الجبال و لم يشر الى مملكة في سفر التكوين



 



> اتعجب لماذا لو تورد النصوص التالية من نفس الموقع؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ينصر دينك يا ماى روك

دى سلسلة صواعق مش صاعقة واحدة

و انا بقول الواد اختفى ليه راح فين اتاريه مستحملش الصدمة

ربنا يزيدك علم و معرفة يا ماى روك


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا حبيبي فادي*

*صدقني الصاعقة الكبيرة لسة ما نزلت... ننزلها بعد ما ننهي الحوار عن الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## نور الهدى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ينصر دينك يا ماى روك
> 
> دى سلسلة صواعق مش صاعقة واحدة
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه
انا شايف ان فادي جاي يهيص مش جاي يقول حاجه مفيده

بالاضافه لكده لو قريت توقيعي كنت هتعرف انا بقالي فتره ما دخلتش لي
ودخولي بعد كدا هيبقى قليل جدا 

..اما ما كتبه ماي روك فهو رائع فعلا ....يستخدم الفاظي بشكل رائع ويحول الكلام

*انتظر ردودي ملاتبه   على ما قلته انت* 

ولكن ما نوع الادله التي تريدها لجبل الجودي حتى اوردها في مشاركتي القادمه ان شاء الله  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> ..اما ما كتبه ماي روك فهو رائع فعلا ....يستخدم الفاظي بشكل رائع ويحول الكلام
> 
> *انتظر ردودي ملاتبه على ما قلته انت*
> 
> ولكن ما نوع الادله التي تريدها لجبل الجودي حتى اوردها في مشاركتي القادمه ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
عزيزي
خلي مستوى الحوار بينا راقي و بلاش ال " ههههههه " و الالفاظ الاستفزازية هذه و خليك مركز بالموضوع

و لا ما بقى عندك غير ال " ههههههه " ؟

و منتظر ردك و خذ وقتك الكامل عزيزي

و الادلة الي اريدها هي ادلة علمية بمكان جودي الذي لا ينتمي الى سلسة جبال الاراراط

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (5 أكتوبر 2006)

> هههههههههههه
> انا شايف ان فادي جاي يهيص مش جاي يقول حاجه مفيده


 
هو فى حاجة تتقال بعد كلام الاستاذ ماى روك

يلا مستنى اشوف ردك على احر من الجمر


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموضوع صارله تقريب الاسبوعين... هو في ايه؟*
*ممكن توضح يا نور الهدى اذا حتكمل ام لا؟*

*حتى اضع الضربة القاضية على اعجاز القرأن في هذا الامر...*


----------



## نور الهدى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *الموضوع صارله تقريب الاسبوعين... هو في ايه؟*
> *ممكن توضح يا نور الهدى اذا حتكمل ام لا؟*
> 
> *حتى اضع الضربة القاضية على اعجاز القرأن في هذا الامر...*


 
انا هكمل ان شاء الله ...فقط ضيق الوقت ما يمنعني  في كتابة رد منظم 
انا بدرس في اصعب كلية في مصر ....

ضع صاعقتك بالمره انا منتظرها حتى اكمل الرد

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
خذ وقتك عزيزي
انا فقط شككت انك مش حترد لانك شفتك بترد على المواضيع الاخرى
و انا مثل حالك, فأنت تدرس بأصعب كلية في مصر و انا ادرس في اصعب كليات اوربا يعني حاسس بضيق الوقت الي تتكلم عنه

المهم خذ وقتك و الصاعقة نخليها بعد ما نكمل من موضوع الكتاب المقدس حتى لا نخلط الامور

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع فات عليه شهر و نص و ما سمعنا منك اي شئ؟*
*يا ريت لو توضح اذا كنت حتكمل او لا نور الهدى*
*و لا تنسى لسة لي مفاجأة كبيرة غير متوقعة *


----------



## نور الهدى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*



الموضوع فات عليه شهر و نص و ما سمعنا منك اي شئ؟
يا ريت لو توضح اذا كنت حتكمل او لا نور الهدى
و لا تنسى لسة لي مفاجأة كبيرة غير متوقعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
الموضوع انا كتبته بشكل وافي في منتدى بن مريم ...لو تحب ابعتلك اللينك بتاعه في رساله خاصه مفيش مانع !!! ( مش عاوز كتب اللينك هنا عشان ممنوع)
بالاضافه اني مش عاوز انسخه هنا عشان مواضيعي بتتمسح في لمح البصر + الطرد والتهديد

اكتب صاعتقك ..عشان ارد عليها ....بإذن الله...في انتظارك ....
متنساش لو عاوز اللينك قولي 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> الموضوع انا كتبته بشكل وافي في منتدى بن مريم ...لو تحب ابعتلك اللينك بتاعه في رساله خاصه مفيش مانع !!! ( مش عاوز كتب اللينك هنا عشان ممنوع)
> بالاضافه اني مش عاوز انسخه هنا عشان مواضيعي بتتمسح في لمح البصر + الطرد والتهديد
> 
> اكتب صاعتقك ..عشان ارد عليها ....بإذن الله...في انتظارك ....
> متنساش لو عاوز اللينك قولي


 
و متكتبش الرد ليه هنا انشاء الله؟خايف؟

ردك لا يحذف الا لقلة الادب او الخروج عن الموضوع او النسخ و اللصق

بالمناسبة بلاش تبقى تحط الجملة اللى بتكتبها فى اخر كل مشاركة لما تكتب بالاسماء التانية


----------



## نور الهدى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ردك لا يحذف الا لقلة الادب او الخروج عن الموضوع او النسخ و اللصق
> 
> بالمناسبة بلاش تبقى تحط الجملة اللى بتكتبها فى اخر كل مشاركة لما تكتب بالاسماء التانية


 
انا بيتحذف لي مواضيع مش ردود
واخر مره موضوع مكه المكرمه اتحذف 3 مرات واطردت
ومكنش فيه اي حاجه تزعل ....انما القس الزعيم شايف اني ( بخالف اوامر الاداره وبتحداها)
عشان كده معدش بكتب مواضيع عندكم

مش فاهم قصدك بالجمله الي بكتبها ..جملة ايه ؟؟؟


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> انا بيتحذف لي مواضيع مش ردود
> واخر مره موضوع مكه المكرمه اتحذف 3 مرات واطردت
> ومكنش فيه اي حاجه تزعل ....انما القس الزعيم شايف اني ( بخالف اوامر الاداره وبتحداها)
> عشان كده معدش بكتب مواضيع عندكم


 
و المفروض انى اصدقك يعنى ولا ايه؟

ماى روك اول مرة اعرف انك قس مش تقولى يا راجل



> مش فاهم قصدك بالجمله الي بكتبها ..جملة ايه ؟؟؟


 
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا سيدي ما تصدقنيش مش مشكله ...ده مش هيغر من الحقيقه حاجه

بس يريت تقولي موضوع مكه راح فين....وكمان تقولي اطردت اسبوع ليه

اما بالنسبه لل( الجمله )
دي ايه قرانيه يستحب ختم الاحاديث بيها ..عشان كدا بختم بيها كلامي ....
ايه المشكله منها 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مش انا اللى حذفته و مش انا اللى طردتك يبقى من اين اعرف؟


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
غريبة... هل هذا منطق؟
طيب ليه ما خفت على مشاركاتك اول ما فتحت الموضوع؟
و ليه قلت انا حأرد و مردتش اصلا؟

هل هي هذه الامانة في الحوار؟ تقول لي انا بحضر بالموضوع و انا مستني من شهر و نص و تاليها تقول انك خايف ردك ينحذف؟ طيب لو احذف ردك انا ليه بقيت على ردودك الباقية في الموضوع؟

على العموم انت حر تريد تكمل الحوار هنا ام لا تريد فنتيجة الحوار واضحة جدا 

و يبقى ندور على مسلم ثاني شجاع شوي و يقدر يكمل حوار للنهاية حتى افرقع فيه القنبلة بتاعتي

و لا رأيك أيه حبيبي فادي؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا نفسى اعرف القنبلة يا روك بصراحة ايه رأيك اعمل مسلم و تقولهالى؟


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> الأخ محبة
> وهل حاولت ان تتجرد من فكرة القرآن كلام الله ويجب أن لا نخالفة وتبحث عن تناقضاته العلمية والتاريخية
> 
> والأخ مايكل
> ومع ذلك لا يريدون ان يقتنعوا ولا يريدون التصديق بان القران قد اخطا فى معلومات كثيرة جداجدا



بلاش كلام بدون دليل ,, لى موضوع إسمه التحدى أتحداك أن تثبت ما تقول


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف القنبلة يا روك بصراحة ايه رأيك اعمل مسلم و تقولهالى؟


 
لاه لاه يا فادي... انا بنتظر لنهاية الاسبوع اذا ما رد احد ليكمل الحوار, انزل الصاعقة التي تثبت عدم اعجاز القرأن من هذه الناحية

و يا حسافة على هيك محاورين يوعد و يهرب...


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> غريبة... هل هذا منطق؟
> طيب ليه ما خفت على مشاركاتك اول ما فتحت الموضوع؟
> و ليه قلت انا حأرد و مردتش اصلا؟
> 
> ...


ادي اللينك الي فيه الموضوع كامل ....
ما تنساش تحذفه ....!!!!!!!!

ومستني الصاعقه بتاعتك عشان ارد عليها !! ان شاء الله!!! بس لما ترد انت الاول على الصاعقه دي 


بس ابقى اعقل الكلام الي فيه الاول قبل ما ترد ...ادي فرصه لعقلك يفكر مره واحده

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ادي اللينك الي فيه الموضوع كامل ....
> ...


 

مافي داعي لروابط لمواقع اخرى, تريد تكمل الحوار كمله هنا 
ما عندك القدرة على التكملة يبقى خليك مؤدب و صف على جنب


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا الله 

انا مسلم او 

هات القنبلة بقى افجرها بالمحمديين*


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *لا اله الا الله *
> 
> *انا مسلم او *
> 
> *هات القنبلة بقى افجرها بالمحمديين*


 
مش بالسهولة هذه :smil12: 
انا مخليها لاخر الحوار, حتى ننهي بيها هذه الصفحة... ننتظر عسى نور الهدى يقبل يكمل الحوار هنا...

و اذا رفض و ما طلع مسلم اخر يريد التكملة, يبقى افجرها بنعطلة نهاية الاسبوع...


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بلاش لينكات مواقع تانيه
انقلك الموضوع كله هنا عشان ترد عليه....احنا ما نرضاش زعلك بردوا 

انا كنت وعدتك اني اعيد ترتيب الموضوع بشكل منظم ...بس انا ما نزلتوش هنا لانكم بتحذفوا المواضيع والاعضاء معاها 
فبدل ما كنت اضيع مجهودي كتبته في منتدى تاني 
بس اهو 

***************************
*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*انصحك بتحرير الافتباس من الكلمات المسيئة قبل ان تضعه في المنتدى*
***************************


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا اخ نور الهدى ردك فيه الكثير من الاساءات و هذا شئ متوقع جدا لانك واضعه في منتدى اسلامي*

*تريد تضع الرد في المنتدى, ضعه بكل ترحيب و سرور لكن امسح من عنده الاساءات للمسيحيين و الكتاب المقدس و ارد عليك حرف حرف بالدليل و البرهان*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## نور الهدى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من عنيا الاتنين 
بس اديني وقت 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> من عنيا الاتنين
> بس اديني وقت
> ...


 
*خذ وقتك و انا سعيد لتقبلك الموضوع بهذه الطريقة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Dena9 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سفينة نوح عليه السلام..*

بربك تدزلي الموضوع كامل و القنبله هم شو مكمل الموضوع ليش اني تابعتهو من مالكيت النهاية إنحبطت بس كل املي إنك تبعتلي إياه بلييييييييس إستاذي الحبيبي ربي ينورلك طريقك و صليبك دايم مرفوع بس لا تنسى منتضرة جوابك:smil16:


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

لا انا نسفت ادعاءك الاول بأن فلك نوح اكتشف بجبل جودي....
هذه الصورة الاولى 
يبين لنا البعد بين جبل اراط الكبير وبين جبل جودي
############################################
وهذه الصورة الثانية تبين لنا اين اكتشفوا سفينة نوح:





###################################

ارجو الفحص عندما تنقلون من مواقع محمدية


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 فبراير 2010)

*خدعوك فقالوا يا عزيزي



tawfik jesus قال:



المقدمة :
ههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع:  كذب محمد حول مكان السفينة وصدق الكتاب المقدس حول مكانه وطولة وعرضه
################

تابعونا بالصور التالية::::






الصورة الاولى تبين لنا بعد  جبل اراط عن جبل جودي ومكان الفلك بجانب جبل جودي .....

####################################

جبال ارارات تدل  على المنطقة ........

#####################################
القران قال انه على قمة جودي....... وللأسف خطأ ...
###################################






صورة سفينة نوح .........
#################################








صورة السفينة .....................
##############################
صورة اخرى للسفينة ....





###################
طبعا بعد اثبات ان السفينة ليست بمكان الذي اتدعى محمد انها هنالك .. وبما اننا اثبتنا ان الانجيل  صدق في مكانها بقي اثبات الانجيل بصدق طول السفينة وعرضها .....
#####################






######################################
حوالي 148 متر ....... بالانجيل ذكر 300 ذراع والذراع  تقريبا بين ال 40 سم الى ال 50 سم 
وبعملية حسابية بسيطة.... نضرب 300 ب 50 الى 40  والجواب : 12 الف الى 15 الف نقسم ال 12 الف الى 15 الف اعلى 100 لنحولها الى امتار ....  والجواب 120 متر الى 150 متر.......
وهكذا يصدق الكتاب المقدس ...................

#####################
 وهذا النص الانجيلي حول قياس السفينة:
 وَرَاى اللهُ الارْضَ فَاذَا هِيَ قَدْ فَسَدَتْ اذْ كَانَ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ افْسَدَ طَرِيقَهُ عَلَى الارْضِ. 
13 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِنُوحٍ: «نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ اتَتْ امَامِي لانَّ الارْضَ امْتَلَاتْ ظُلْما مِنْهُمْ. فَهَا انَا مُهْلِكُهُمْ مَعَ الارْضِ. 
14 اصْنَعْ لِنَفْسِكَ فُلْكا مِنْ خَشَبِ جُفْرٍ. تَجْعَلُ الْفُلْكَ مَسَاكِنَ وَتَطْلِيهِ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ بِالْقَارِ. 
15 وَهَكَذَا تَصْنَعُهُ: ثَلاثَ مِئَةِ ذِرَاعٍ يَكُونُ طُولُ الْفُلْكِ وَخَمْسِينَ ذِرَاعا عَرْضُهُ وَثَلاثِينَ ذِرَاعا ارْتِفَاعُهُ. 
16 وَتَصْنَعُ كَوّا لِلْفُلْكِ وَتُكَمِّلُهُ الَى حَدِّ ذِرَاعٍ مِنْ فَوْقُ. وَتَضَعُ بَابَ الْفُلْكِ فِي جَانِبِهِ. مَسَاكِنَ سُفْلِيَّةً وَمُتَوَسِّطَةً وَعُلْوِيَّةً تَجْعَلُهُ. 
17 فَهَا انَا اتٍ بِطُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى الارْضِ لِاهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ فِيهِ رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ. كُلُّ مَا فِي الارْضِ يَمُوتُ. 
18 وَلَكِنْ اقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَكَ فَتَدْخُلُ الْفُلْكَ انْتَ وَبَنُوكَ وَامْرَاتُكَ وَنِسَاءُ بَنِيكَ مَعَكَ. 
#############
النص الانجيلي حول منطقة الرسو للسفينة :
وَرَجَعَتِ الْمِيَاهُ عَنِ الارْضِ رُجُوعا مُتَوَالِيا. وَبَعْدَ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسِينَ يَوْما نَقَصَتِ الْمِيَاهُ 
4 وَاسْتَقَرَّ الْفُلْكُ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ عَلَى جِبَالِ ارَارَاطَ. 
##############

ماذا الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ استظلون مع ذلك الكذاب محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

###########
صورة لأظهار البعد بين  جبل اراط وبين جبل جودي .....





##########################
وأخيرا اهدي هذه الصورة للمسلمين ليعلقوها بغرفتهم (جبل جودي): (لو بقوا على صدقهم لمحمد) :::






متى ؟؟؟ متى ؟؟؟ متى ستتركون النبي الكذاب؟؟؟ انا لا اهين ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة وقد اثبتت اعلاه .....
######################
لا اظن ان هنالك جدال ................. !!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


تعالا بقي شوف تدليس المسلمين في محاولة اثبات الموضوع

و اقرأ الصفحة دي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123033&page=7

و آدي موقع عشان تتأكد بنفسك

http://noahsarksearch.com/ararat.htm
http://noahsarksearch.com/
http://www.arksearch.com/
http://www.wyattmuseum.com/noahs-ark.htm

دي مجموعة مواقع بتوثّق الحدث

بلاش تمشي ورا كلام المشايخ بتوعك

دي وصلت انهم دخلوا ع الويكيبيديا و غيروا كلمة "اراراط" بكلمة "الجودي"

بس كويس انهم عطونا المرجع و الدليل علي تدليسهم عشان نعرف نكشفهم

راجل المشاركة دي هتفيدك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123033&page=7​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 فبراير 2010)

*خد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8lVl6z4nKk

خد كمان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oauRmWGbFWg​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 فبراير 2010)

طب يا جيسوس صن زمن بناء الفلك الي تولرنت عمال يهاتي فيه لدرجه اني خوفت شويه ايه حكايته

ارجو الافاده

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 مارس 2010)

*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:



			طب يا جيسوس صن زمن بناء الفلك الي تولرنت عمال يهاتي فيه لدرجه اني خوفت شويه ايه حكايته

ارجو الافاده

سلام و نعمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش تنبهيني طيب؟

انا نسيت الموضوع

بالنسبة لموضوع مكان الفلك دا انا عاوز بس افكر صاحب الموضوع و اقوله

حتي الموقع اللي انت جايبه كدليل

حاطط صورة مكتوب عليها ان تم ايجاد الفلك علي جبال اراراط

حتي في الكدب مش عارفين






http://www.angelfire.com/nj2/quraish/safinah.html

بالنسبة لوقت او زمن الفلك يا تروث
انا هعمل بحث دقيق و هعمل موضوع شامل في الموضوع دا قريب

بس اديني كام يوم بس عشان عندي امتحانات
هخلص يوم الخميس باذن المسيح

و بعدين هعمل الموضوع*​


----------

